# La cartera de Fenicio



## Fenici0 (1 Ago 2021)

Bienvenidos a este hilo donde espero que me caigan ostias como panes.

Soy Fenicio. Aunque el cabrón de @Fenicio me ha robado el user para escribir esta mierda de post:



Fenicio dijo:


> Hola, me he registrado nada más que para comentar esto:
> 
> Hace ya unas semanas desde que encontré este hilo buscando ideas para evitar que te abran la puerta fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Bueno y ya que he lanzado unas ostias al aire para comprobar si burbuja es un lugar donde hay libertad espero obviamente recibirlas con total libertad. Más aún si me hacen ganar dinero.

Abro este hilo porque me considero un inversor "value" y llevo un mes escuchando a los foreros de @MomentumFinancial. A través de @Value (Creo que eres tú el usuario de Raúl, si no saludos cordiales) en un chat de Telegram que compartimos (saludos a zonabolsa que no bolsazone) me habló de que de todos ellos @gordinflas era una puta máquina de encontrar cosas baratas. Ahí descubrí su hilo Me llamo la atención que yo encontré alguna posición como Qiwi no entrando en dicha posición más que nada por el riesgo jurisdicción. La intención del hilo será desnudar la cartera y poner por aquí posiciones, entradas, salidas, valores liquidativos con la mayor transparencia posible. No me voy a comprometer una frecuencia para actualizar, simplemente cuando entre o salga actualizaré. Los valores liquidativos será cuando me salga de los huevos.

Respecto a mi, tenéis mi historia contada y algunas de mis posiciones en El barco mercante de Fenicio . El resumen para vagos es que soy funsionario y estoy estudiando para otra oposición para mejorar mis condiciones laborales a mis 28 palos. Graduado en Ingeniería de la Energía por la UPM y en posesión no tengo más que una kunda que cumple 20 años el año que viene y una moto que uso porque mi padre no usa. Mis padres funcivagos también, nunca me faltó de nada y por lo general tuve una vida fácil sin grandes lujos. Vamos, me he criado en uno de los peores de Madriz lo cual me ha servido para venir espabilado desde shiquitito. Vivo de alquiler en uno de los peores barrios de Madrid porque es lo que hay. La vivienda en Madrid está disparada gracias a que la oferta la han absorbido los langostas y los fondos de REIT.


Actualmente es uno de los temas que más me toca los cojones porque estoy tirando los dineros aquí en Madriz, pero por otra parte veo que la vivienda en Madrid está cara de cojones para los salarios medios y sobretodo modales que hay en Madriz. Como curiosidad, fuimos a ver una promoción de Aedas Homes y desde que nos dieron la cita hasta que fuimos los precios subieron un 5%. Short $AEDAS.


*CARTERA a 31/07/21 :*


Nombre empresa / TickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraRing Energy $REI112001.09$25400147%
34,31%​Adriatic Metals $ADT36802.23 AUD699038%9,44%Blackstone Minerales $BSM5306.59$476062%6,43%West African Resources $WAF92000.876 AUD604021%8,16%Kistos $KIST5360200.38 GBP1410012%
19,05%Hess Midstream $HESM7017.29$153050%2,07%Turtle Beach $HEAR10026.35$260017%3,51%Yellow Pages $Y [Más conocida como páginas amarillas]10013.259 CAD9607.2%1,30%Enova $ENVA6535.25$1810-6.2%2,44%A2 Milk $A2M6506.12 AUD2360-4.2%3,19%Arc Documents Solutions $ARC [más conocida como páginas amarillas]11002.36$1920-12%2,59%Cd Projekt $7CD9858.17€3910-31%5,28%Betsson $BETSB24382.6 SEK1650-16%2,23%TOTAL=74408








Bueno como veis, he hecho dos carteras, una incluyendo a Aptera y otra no. Aptera es mi posición de Venture Capital. La idea es intentar tener una cartera descorrelacionada al máximo posible con muchos tipos de activos (Oro, materias primas, criptos, capital venture, private equity, inmobiliario, alguna finca de agricultura Renta Variable y Renta fija). Esta idea es sacada del libro "Ivy Portfolio". Oro, materias primas y Renta Variable están en mi cartera (y capital venture através de aptera también). El problema es que el resto de activos los veo caros, si bien, podría entrar al REIT através de algún indexado, el resto requieren apalancamiento y bastante concentración, cosa que no veo con claridad de momento. Las criptos de momento, no las entiendo mucho y necesito estudiarlas, asi que de momento pasando.

*DEUDAS. (31/07/21)*
21500€ le debo a mi santa madre ya que durante abril 2020 decidí apalancarme con 30000€ teniendo en mi bolsillo 20000€ todo en bolsa. Mi novia, que no tiene ni puta idea de bolsa, me comió el tarro y al final me acojoné y no entre en HESM, lo que hubiese supuesto un x3 y un dividendo mensual de 600€ sin peligro ninguno. También me eche para atrás porque soy Ingeniero y por entonces llevaba solo llevaba invirtiendo 6 meses. Pensaba que los mercados eran eficientes (hay que ser subnormal para pensar que detras del dinero no hay una cantidad infinita de retrasado mentales y ludópatas...) y manejaban información privilegiada (pensaba que se iban a la puta los contratos a LP y todo el mercado lo sabía menos yo). En mi defensa diré que me influyó algún MAGUFO de Telegram.

*FONDO DE EMERGENCIA. (31/07/21)*
2500€. Si funsionario.

*PATRIMONIO NETO (31/07/21)*
62600€ Aprox. Descontadle lo que me voy a pulir este mes en vacaciones + alquiler. Espero que no sea más de 1000€.

*BREVE HISTORIA COMO INVERSOR. Atención especial a mis errores.*
En mayo de 2017 me compré los libros de Gregorio empujado por la falta de interés que daban los bancos en los depósitos. Tenía un poco la imagen de riesgo de la bolsa, pero ese libro me abrió los ojos y me di cuenta que el peligro era no estar dentro. Debido a que necesitaba tiempo para estudiar para mejorar mis ingresos activos, no podía dedicarle tiempo a la bolsa y a aplicar un value investing, decidí posponerlo. En el verano de 2019 empecé a entrar en el hilo de ¿Se puede vivir de la bolsa? (Que por cierto, originariamente era de Gilito pero Jarg89 se lo ha chorado sin ningún tipo de vergüenza.). Varios foreros me animaron con la frase "A capar se aprende a cortando cojones" y básicamente fue lo que me dijeron en 2017 también. Así que le eche huevos y compré ENAGÁS y RED ELECTRICA, básicamente por el sesgo de confirmación y porque se que varios compañeros de promoción han acabado ahí. Por no mencionar nada de los monopolios regulados y buen PER. Desde un primer momento sabía que no quería IBEX y quería el resto del mundo, pero quería empezar por algo que controlase. Posteriormente empecé a leer otros libros de Value Investing (unos 20 aprox, ya subiré fotos o una lista), escuchar podcast (Value Investing FM, Buy the dip y la joya de la corona, @MomentumFinancial menuda sacada de rabo ese podcast) y he ido poco a poco soltándome. Despues del sector energía en España, en abril de 2020 decidí entrar en USA, compré REI y HESM preCOVID llegué a aguantar caidas de -50% en cartera y fue cuando le pedí la pasta a mi madre... podría haber entrado en HESM a 6$ pero acabé entrando a 13$ si no recuerdo mal basicamente porque esperaba que cayese... ahí me di cuenta que me estaba dando un "sesgo de paralísis" y no quería perder ese tren. 30k a HESM. Por suerte, salió bien. También amplíe REI cuando la llevaba a -75% porque estaba a 0.15 NPV hasta que se convirtio en una posición importante, no recuerdo cuanto, pero no he vendido nada de REI (a fecha de 31/07/2021). Mis primeros errores llegaron en Junio de 2020 con la calentada de CCL. Compre algunas calls OTM en enero de 2022 y junio fue un mes de un subidón pensando que al covid no le quedaba mucho. También compré calls de BSM OTM para enero de 2021 por la calentada de la subida de las de CCL... y bien caras que me costaron. BSM y CCL me pudieron costar un 10% de la cartera. Desde entonces intento sistematizar mis entradas y salidas. Si quiero entrar a algo que esta cayendo y cae un 10% abro la primera posición y así sucesivamente hasta que completo posición para intentar con un precio medio bajo. Con las salidas igual, una vez que se supera el precio objetivo, se las deja correr y se sale poco a poco, ya sea vendiendo calls o vendiendo por partes. Los principales problemas psicológicos que me veo a la hora de invertir es que me cuesta mucho vender porque me da por el culo pagar impuestos porque es dinero que no va a componer y sobretodo que tengo 0 aversión al riesgo. Literalmente. Veo caer un 50% la cartera y me jode no tener liquidez porque quiero entrar como un equino. En diciembre de 2020 otro error que cometí fue entrar en CD Projekt. Vi la caída y se me calentó el hocico. Entré bastante fuerte porque vi una caida del 50% no entrando en la valoración, que de hecho, modelé los ingresos de Cyberpunk y los clavé bastante gracias a Google Trend y las búsquedas. Lo que hice mal no fue normalizar los ingresos de ese año y tirar el múltiplo. Cuando lo hice ya era tarde. Un muerto que a día de hoy es un -30% en mi cartera pero que no vendo porque sigo anclado al precio de compra y no quiero perder dinero. Coste de oportunidad? Probablemente.

Si quereis saber de mi un poco más, tenéis el hilo en forocazadividendos.


*RENTABILIDAD.*
Como empecé en octubre de 2019 haciendo pequeñas aportaciones y he seguido haciéndolas y he retirado 5k hace 2 meses para meterlos a Aptera, no os puedo dar una cifra concreta.

En mayo de 2020 si no recuerdo mal entre deuda+recursos propios tenía 49K . Actualmente contando que ahora con deuda(que he reducido) y con la revalorización tengo unos 81K +65% desde mayo 2020, pero esto está distorsionado por los 8.5K que aunque no he aportado al broker se los he ido pagando a mi madre.

Os colgaría el portfolioanalyst de IB para que vieseis el trackrecord, pero está caído. Esta semana lo hago. Si mal no recuerdo, la rentabilidad rondaba el 25% anualizado (no recuerdo si era el TWR o el MWR) desde octubre de 2019. Cuando empecé en esto esperaba hacerme un 5% y protegerme de la inflación. Esto ha superado todas mis expectativas. Sinceramente, creo que ese 25% anualizado no voy a ser capaz de mantenerlo ni de coña, pero me gusta el reto intelectual y psicológico de mantenerlo y batir al mercado aunque no me pueda dedicar al 100% por culpa de la oposición.

Como veis tiene truco. Mi patrimonio en diciembre de 2019 era de 18270€. Actualmente 62600€. Todo ello se debe a un timing perfecto en bolsa, incluyendo la recesión y recuperación más rápida de la historia usando apalancamiento. Imposible de mantener.


----------



## Fenici0 (1 Ago 2021)

*TESIS CARTERA.*

La mayoría las tenéis forocazadividendos. Otras son mensajes de Telegram que escribí. Solo invierto en cosas sencillas o que entiendo.


REI. Operador de extracción de petróleo. Cotiza con descuento alrededor de 0.3NPV debido a la deuda. A estos precios de oil imprime billetes. La directiva ha gestionado mal la cobertura durante la subida. No obstante, tienen Skin in the game y ya trajeron retornos de más del 1000% con Arena Resources. Es una tesis parecida a la de Rockrose. Cogen pozos a los que no se les puede sacar más jugo y ellos hacen perforación horizontal para sacar más petróleo, ya que fracturan más roca y tienen más superficie. Costes de extracción bajísimos.
ADT. La tesis de Godás. Descuento a NPV e ineficiencia de mercado.
BSM. Royaltie de Oil. Cotizaba a descuento de NPV y por eso la compre. El board repagó deuda durante el COVID y cortó algo de dividendo. Pese a no tener apenas acciones, me ha gustado mucho la directiva. Ahora mismo está a 1.1 NPV, no obstante, al ser royaltie, lo caliente que está el sector, que han anunciado medidas favorecedoras del ESG (van a poner placas fotovoltaicas) y que no ha vuelto a cotizar a precio precovid, quiero ver como se toma el mercado los resultados. Si las placas hacen que bajen costes de extracción y que entren fondos ESG es momento de holdear.
WAF. Tesis de Godás. Es llevar oro en cartera de forma segura. Costes de risa. Riesgo jurisdicción. Produccón en aumento y hay mina para 10 años
Kistos. Ni la comento. El único comentario de valor que puedo aportar es que es el activo cuasiperfecto. Costes de extracción ultrabajos, refineria a 20km a la cual se le conecta una tubería de 20km que el CAPEX va a ser prácticamente 0. Ya extraen gas... y normalmente donde hay gas hay petróleo. La opcionalidad del petróleo la doy por hecha. Directiva excepcional y que crea valor para el accionista. La única que pega que le veo es que el activo es OFFSHORE (por eso no es el activo perfecto). Si por lo que sea REI se ajusta a NPV voy a concentrar en kistos como un equino.
HESM. Empresa de Midstream que durante 2020 aprovechó para ampliar su capacidad de transporte de gas. Mi price target es 30$.MPoca revalorización le queda, así que voy a ir rotando hacia otras cosas. Dividendo creciendo al 5% anual y muy seguro. Capex de risa. Si eres dividendero te gustará (da un 7%)
HEAR. Empresa de periféricos. Tiene el 50% de cuota de headsets para videoconsolas en USA. Tienen una estacionalidad claramente marcada con las nuevas generaciones de consolas. A mayores, está extendiendo su catálogo de productos. Recientemente ha sacado micrófonos para Stremear o un game pad de simulador de vuelo... aprovechando la salida de flight simulator. La tesis inicial era aprovechar la subida de ventas por la nueva generación de consolas, pero lo están haciendo muy bien con la ampliación de catálogo y adquisiciones de marcas premium. La combinación de ambas debe tornarse en mejores márgenes.
Yellow Pages. Paginas amarillas. Agencia que se dedica a dar soluciones de marketing a pequeñas empresas en Canadá. Cotiza a 4 EV/FCF. Ineficiencia de mercado brutal. Creo que la gente ni entra a verla porque simplemente piensa que su negocio es otro. Un cambio de nombre sería un buen catalizador o un pago de dividendo a lo bestia. Su producto debe ser una mierda según las reseñas de googlemaps de su negocio.
Arc Documents. Negocio de fotocopias que va a menos y que el covid le ha impactado duro, tienen una linea de negocio que factura por número de impresiones en oficinas. 4 EV/FCF y bastantes directivos dentro. Tanto en fotocopias como en paginas amarillas el mercado descuenta que la empresa va a cerrar antes de 4 años. Si en ambas retribuyen bien al accionista, deberían revalorizarse bastante.
Enova. Os meto spoiler que es un tocho.


Spoiler: Enova



[*]Es una compañia que hace préstamos personales subprime. Operan en USA y Brasil. El año pasado han comprado Ondeck para ampliar su cartera de clientes y diversificar los prestamos a empresas subprime. Esta compra les ha salido a 1.89$ la acción y más que adquisición ha sido una fusión diría yo, el ceo de Ondeck ahora está abordo de la directiva de Enova como vicepresidente. Según Enova, esta adquisición va a aumentar la cartera de préstamos en un 40%. Desconozco el múltiplo de adquisición, me falta investigar, pero teniendo en cuenta que cotiza a 34$, la adquisición por 1.89$ me parece barata.

Su EV es unas 5 veces su FCF y tiene un capex bastante limitado. Los ratios de rentabilidad son espectaculares y los ratios de morosidad han decrecido. El apalancamiento es moderado y nada tiene que ver con el de un banco, la deuda vence principalmente en 2023 y 2025.

El modelo de negocio es puramente online y su principal moat es 'Colosus', que es la tecnología de machine learning que tiene más de 1000 variables que permite decidir prácticamente en el día y sin interacción humana la concesión de un préstamo. En su annual report también hablan de un informe de una entidad independiente que estudia la fidelidad de los consumidores que va desde -100 a +100, teniendo Enova una puntuación de +80, por lo que a mi modo de ver, además de la ventaja de ahorro de costes tienen cierto poder de marca por la sencillez y rapidez de concesión de préstamos, si bien, los prestanos no dejan de ser una commoditie. El capex de todo esto es un 2% sobre ventas

Respecto a la tecnología, está alimentada por una base de datos que fue iniciada hace 16 años y a los competidores les va a costar alcanzar 16 años de iteraciones.

El mes pasado adquirieron Pangea Holdings, que es una App estilo bizum que permite mandar dinero fuera de USA a 10-11 paises de Latam y Asia através del movil a cuentas bancarias, tarjetas de credito o debito o a puntos fisicos de recogida. Tiene 4.9/5 en la app store de Apple. Me gusta que diversifiquen el negocio, pero este negocio aun no lo puedo valorar porque no han presentado los datos de la adquisición.

La directiva tiene 2.4% de la compañia y no ha comprado acciones, de hecho alguno ha vendido. El numero de acciones se ha venido manteniendo estable apesar del crecimiento de la compañía.

Los principales riesgos que le veo son un cambio en la economía que provoque un aumento en cascada de la morosidad y el riesgo regulatorio, si bien, en USA puede ser un moat ya que es un mercado altamente regulado y la licencia para operar puede ser una barrera de entrada.

En caso de aumento de la morosidad creo que debido al saneado balance de Enova, podría sobrevivir dejando bastante perjudicado al Equity. Además durante el Covid, Colosus adaptó la concesión de los nuevos préstamos a la situación económica del COVID por lo que, creo que es otra ventaja a señalar de la empresa, que la concesión es dinámica y su base de datos es alimentada por datos publicos y privados que permite ser más selectivo cuando vienen mal dadas

Es lo de siempre, empresa que cotiza a multiplos bajos, rentable, con crecimiebto y que parece que la directiva lo está haciendo bien. ¿Es el sector una bosta o simplemente la gente lo repudia desde 2008 por la crisis de la subprime?
hay tanto mercado porqur despues de 2008 hubo una ley que endurecio las condiciones del crédito y básicamente los prestamos de <100k no los operan los grandes bancos y es ahí donde opera Enova

Yo creo que es un sector que sigue siendo rentable y que está apestado, que la empresa cotice a estos multiplos con esos fundamentales es simplemente porque no es un sector de moda, pero como digo, mi análisis es demasiado simple



A2 Milk. Mi jugada Covid. Es una empresa de marketing de leche. Supuestamente su leche es más fácilmente digerible. Sus principales ventas son leche de bebé en China. En el año 2008 hubo una gran crisis porque se contaminó leche de crecimiento y muchos bebés enfermaron y otros tantos murieron. Desde entonces, la compañía no ha parado de crecer. Cotiza a un PER 20 aprox y está barata porque se ha cerrado el canal DAIGOU por Covid a través del que vendían bastante leche para bebé. Su imagen de marca es muy potente ya que los chinos la compran por seguridad, prácticamente como si fuese un medicamento. Cuando reabran fronteras deberían marcarse un buen homerun... si no hay guerra comercial entre los chinos y los australianos.
7CD. Cd Projekt. Estudio de videojuegos que compré caro por mirar solo la caída de la cotización. Sigue cara y mantengo por sesgo de anclado. A disfrutar el -30% por subnormal.
Betsson. Empresa nórdica de apuestas. Da servicio de B2B y B2C. Es una bookie pero también facilita a tiendas que se pasen al negocio online gracias a sus APIS. Tienen licencia en Colorado y se están expandiendo por USA, que es donde esperan hacerse un hueco. También se está expandiendo por medio mundo. Directiva nórdica siempre da confianza y de momento, retribuyen al accionista en su justa medida para financiar crecimiento (buen board). Siguen creciendo y está barata, posiblemente por riesgo regulatorio. Están siendo investigados por una posible multa en Suecia, que no afectará al negocio. No obstante, nunca han sido castigados.

*Aptera y mi visión del EV. ¿Por qué un 10% a esta capital venture?*
Hay papers que avalan que el coche eléctrico es más contaminante que otros como un diésel hibrido(ir al hilo de cazadividendo). No obstante, veo al coche eléctrico para uso urbano para grandes poblaciones con mucha densidad de población en la que la polución local esté desmadrada (veáse China). A mayores, habría que dimensionar el sistema eléctrico español para poder trasegar la energía eléctrica necesaria que ya no se transformaría de fósil a cinética en los motores térmicos, si no que se transformaría en las centrales, de ahí se transportaría por alta tensión por la red eléctrica, se transforma a baja y se carga en el punto de recarga o en casa. Esas linéas de tensión no están preparadas para una rotación del parque móvil del coche térmico al eléctrico. Las líneas están compuestas basícamente de acero. ¿Sabeis que pais del mundo necesita acero a punta pala para tener una red eléctrica sin nodos aislados como tiene actualmente? China. Se cree que China absorbería la oferta de acero de los próximos 40 años solo para tener una red como la occidental... Si a eso le sumamos que Europa tiene redimensionar su red con más acero llegamos a que un EV va a ser bastante dificil su adopción... salvo que esto se recarguen solos y aislados de la red.




Aptera llegó a mi como una noticia más sugerida por Google. Básicamente, me flipó el concepto y seguí los principios de Lynch y vi que la empresa era invertible atraves de WEFUNDER y su vehículo para capital venture "SAFE". Sí, manda cojones el nombre. El Safe es un contrato por el cual tu inviertes tu dinero en una empresa a una valoración acordada. Por ejemplo, yo metí 400€ a una valoración de 40M$. Esto quiere decir que no soy accionista, pero que en caso de que la empresa sea comprada por private equity o salga a bolsa mis 400€ se convierten en acciones por valor de 40M$ o menos. Es decir, si sale a bolsa por 200M$ mi inversión se convierte un x5 (200/40) y si sale por menos de 40M$ mi inversión se convierte en un x1 pero me aseguro ser accionista. La tesis de aptera es bastante sencilla. Que la saquen a bolsa aprovechando la bubuja del EV. Mirando comparables, Nikola cotiza a 5000M$ habiendo llegado a cotizar a 25000M$. Teniendo en cuenta que NIKOLA solo tenía un render de un prototipo y que el dueño es un autentico ladrón, me parece una buena comparable y que da margen de seguridad a Aptera. Hace un mes Aptera saco una REG-A, conocida como mini IPO, en la cual soy accionista (tengo derecho de dividendos pero no derecho de voto) pero mis acciones no se pueden vender en ningun mercado liquido a diferencia de una acción que cotiza en bolsa de forma normal. Concretamente, las acciones de aptera las custodia el "escrow agent" que es Vstock transfer y que cuando cotice en un futuro se puede transferir mediante el proceso DRS que es bastante automatizado a Interactive Brokers. Yo tengo 5000€ en acciones de REG-A que valora la empresa a 200 millones. (mis 400€ en safe son ahora 2000)

Aptera es una empresa que YA TIENE PROTOTIPO. Concretamente tiene 2 y el tercero llega a final de verano. Estos prototipos son los Alpha, posteriormente construirán el Beta y el Gamma y para finales de año esperan empezar a enviar los primeros modelos.

El concepto de Aptera es la polla. Simplemente se han cargado una rueda por eficiencia (y porque es más barato y fácil de sacar a la venta en USA). También se han cargado los dos asientos de atrás por eficiencia para tener el menor coeficiente aerodinamico posible. Esto me dio mucho que pensar porque es un coche muy de nicho. La ronda de wefunder finalizaba en enero de 2021. El 5 de diciembre presentaron el primer prototipo y abrieron reservas y el día 12 ya tenian 100M$ en reservas. El coche se iba a vender. Duda despejada.

Su diseño se basa en ser ultraeficiente para aumentar el rango lo máximo posible. Con esta eficiencia y unas placas solares en el chasis, conseguimos 40km en óptimas condiciones que es lo que necesita el 80% de las personas para desplazarse al trabajo sin necesidad de recarga.

Aptera tiene a su favor que es una hoja en blanco. Tan en blanco, que la carrocería no es de metal que requiere de muchos operarios (y sindicatos fuertes), eso no es para ellos. Ellos van a usar composites de la aviación y pueden montar la carrocería en 4 piezas. Estos compuestos van a ser impresos en impresoras 3D y son ultraligeros, para obviamente ser lo más eficiente posible. La idea que tienen es tener una megafabrica en USA y unos cuantos pequeños centros de montaje por el mundo. ¿Que es lo mejor de esto? Que el puto Sandy Munro está dentro como inversor de Aptera y les está ayudando con la fábrica. Literalmente, esto es como darle a Picasso un folio en blanco.

Os podría contar alguna mierda más técnica como los motores en rueda o que los crash test de las composites son la ostia... pero lo importante. El precio del vehículo son entre 25K y 50K en función de la autonomía que quieras, llegando hasta los 1500km de autonomía. Obviamente al tener un consumo tan bajo, las recargas de este vehículo a igualdad de potencia van a ser mucho más rápidas (km/min de recarga).

Por otra parte me gusta que los CEO tenga el 50% de la empresa prácticamente y hayan evitado la dilución con la REG-A. La abrieron por valor de 50M$ pero la cerraron con 10M$ a la semana porque hubo una acogida brutal sin gastos de marketing. Hace un mes ficharon a una CFO nueva, que tiene experiencia en decenas de IPO's tanto en ASIA como en USA. La tía está en el board de una SPAC y esto huele a que la han fichado para sacar Aptera a bolsa lo antes posible mediante esa SPAC. Los intereses de los CEO y los del accionista están completamente alineados y es sacarla a bolsa.

Mi duda es... ¿que harán con el dinero que entre? Imagino que con el dinero de la REG-A comprarán la fábrica (que espero que sea polivalente para fabricar nuevos modelos) y con el dinero de la IPO financiaran el diseño de los nuevos coches y la escalada de la empresa.

*Escenarios con aptera.*
Como veis, Aptera no es comparable con Nikola porque no es humo. Tiene prototipos y está cerca de fabricar su primer vehículo. por ello voy a tomar a Nikola como comparable pero con un margen de seguridad
1- Peor escenario
Es todo SCAM y huyen a Cayman con el dinero. Sinceramente, lo veo poco probable porque les renta más hacerlo con la IPO. Serían subnormales.
Aquí cabría tambien contemplar un cisne negro que se vaya a la puta.
2- Escenario Regular.
Llegan los CEO con Sandy Munro y una empresa pantalla y nos pagan la empresa a una mierda y nos hacemos un x2. Os recuerdo que esto es posible porque simplemente no tenemos derechos politicos en la REG-A (cuando salga a bolsa si los tendremos)
Otro escenario regular sería que pinchase la burbuja del coche eléctrico.
3- Escenario moderado.
Aptera sale a cotizar por 6000M$. 6000/200= 30bagger. -> los 6000M$ es lo que cotizaba Nikola hace un mes
4-Escenario optimista.
Aptera sale a cotizar por 25000M$ 25000/200= 125bagger -> maximo de cotización de Nikola.



Tengo bastante convicción con Aptera, por eso tengo un 10% metido. Creo que es una oportunidad única de riesgos asimétricos y que no sé si volverán a ver estos ojos, no obstante, también hay posibilidades y bastantes de palmarlo todo, que para eso son Venture Capital


----------



## Fenici0 (2 Ago 2021)

Vendidas todas las HESM a 26$

Hoy presenta resultados BSM y espero que sean buenos. Voy a aguantarla con la esperanza de que llegue a mi precio objetivo para rotarla por NMM.

Mientras voy a plantearme vender puts de NMM sin tener el cash.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2021)

Me da que alguien sigue a Godas...


----------



## Fenici0 (3 Ago 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me da que alguien sigue a Godas...



A Godas, a Momentum, a BTD, a Tu dinero nunca duerme, a Los locos del dividendo, a Ayuso...

A muchos. No obstante la mayoría de ideas de la cartera son mias.

Las que se las copié a Godás ahí están mencionadas, pero obviamente las he estudiado yo previamente. 

¿A caso te crees que las chinas/navieras no os las voy a copiar a @MomentumFinancial?

En estos dias/semanss voy a entrar en NMM, ya veo como, si vendiendo puts, con stocks o vendiendo puts y comprando calls con las primas


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> A Godas, a Momentum, a BTD, a Tu dinero nunca duerme, a Los locos del dividendo, a Ayuso...
> 
> A muchos. No obstante la mayoría de ideas de la cartera son mias.
> 
> ...



Ojo con NMM, estando todo tan barato quizás te compense comprarte una de bulk y una de containers por cada lado, pero como tú veas.


----------



## Fenici0 (3 Ago 2021)

0 aversión al riesgo. La volatilidad la aguanto con diamond hands (si los fundamentales no se ven afectados).

La verdad que yo confío en la griega porque creo que tiene "soul in the game". El problema es que también lo tiene para el resto del conglomerado y por ahí puede restarnos valor a CP. Pero a largo plazo creo que lo va a hacer bien. También te digo que no espero que se cierre el gap y que como mucho la veo cotizando a 0.7 NAV. Si no se revaloraliza por la griega se revaloriza por el ciclo. Lo veo como una doble opcionalidad. Si no hay superciclo podemos corregir el desastre con la griega, por el contrario, si la griega no recupera la confianza del accionista con dividendo y hay superciclo se generará valor con el ciclo y estamos cubiertos. Si no se da una de las dos condiciones pues DEP dinero.


Por cierto, a ti que te gusta la usura, mírate Enova, la llevo antes de escuchar vuestros podcast y le dije a Raúl por telegram que te la mandase.


----------



## MonoInversor (3 Ago 2021)

Muy interesantes tus posts; muchas gracias.

Por si interesa, de usura hay un par más: Katapult (ojo spac) y Prog holdings.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Muy interesantes tus posts; muchas gracias.
> 
> Por si interesa, de usura hay un par más: Katapult (ojo spac) y Prog holdings.



Solo una pequeña cosa, cuando me traéis cosas de usura, sois conscientes que por ejemplo FInv está a PER 3/4? Es decir, no se trata de que crezcan y tal, son cosas ASQUEROSAMENTE baratas?

Porque igual miro katapult y sospecho que igual me caigo de culo (para mal) con lo que veo a nivel de valoración. Entonces eso, tráiganme usura, pero a menos de per 5. Si es así me miro lo que queráis.

Enova la mire por cierto. Hay cosas que me chirrían bastante


----------



## Fenici0 (3 Ago 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Muy interesantes tus posts; muchas gracias.
> 
> Por si interesa, de usura hay un par más: Katapult (ojo spac) y Prog holdings.



Gracias a ti por aportar. Les echaré un ojo porque la verdad que siento atracción por sectores apestados.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Solo una pequeña cosa, cuando me traéis cosas de usura, sois conscientes que por ejemplo FInv está a PER 3/4? Es decir, no se trata de que crezcan y tal, son cosas ASQUEROSAMENTE baratas?
> 
> Porque igual miro katapult y sospecho que igual me caigo de culo (para mal) con lo que veo a nivel de valoración. Entonces eso, tráiganme usura, pero a menos de per 5. Si es así me miro lo que queráis.
> 
> Enova la mire por cierto. Hay cosas que me chirrían bastante



Qué te chirría de Enova? Yo sinceramente a igualdad de "precio" (leasé multiplos, descuentos NAV, descuentos de flujos futuros, etc...) entre dos empresas siempre voy a tirar por la jurisdicción más segura. Por eso estoy tan sesgado a USA y es un fallo mio.

China no me gusta porque me parecen poco de fiar contablemente... La jurisdicción además con un dictador en una dictadura no comunista pues tampoco me aporta tranquilidad. Ahora, si veo una empresa que está asquerosamente barata voy a entrar.

De momento voy a entrar en barquitos y a dejar que camele el miedo a China. Asi aprovecho y estudio Finvolution. Pero vamos, que ni decir tiene que mis análisis son mucho más básicos que los vuestros. A mayores, la usura no está dentro de mi círculo de confianza... Pero a estos precios el mercado descuenta que Enova sea scam IMO.


Por cierto, parece que el mercado se ha tomado bastante bien los resultados de las fotocopias. Arc la buena (la mala es la de Kathie)


----------



## MonoInversor (3 Ago 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Solo una pequeña cosa, cuando me traéis cosas de usura, sois conscientes que por ejemplo FInv está a PER 3/4? Es decir, no se trata de que crezcan y tal, son cosas ASQUEROSAMENTE baratas?
> 
> Porque igual miro katapult y sospecho que igual me caigo de culo (para mal) con lo que veo a nivel de valoración. Entonces eso, tráiganme usura, pero a menos de per 5. Si es así me miro lo que queráis.
> 
> Enova la mire por cierto. Hay cosas que me chirrían bastante



Prog holdings esta sobre per 10; Katapult no ha entrado en beneficios aun; sospecho que la 1a será más barata, aunque tendrá menos potencial de crecimiento. En per y crecimiento no creo que sean asimilables a finv. Disculpad lo mencioné por si podía tener algún interés.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Prog holdings esta sobre per 10; Katapult no ha entrado en beneficios aun; sospecho que la 1a será más barata, aunque tendrá menos potencial de crecimiento. En per y crecimiento no creo que sean asimilables a finv. Disculpad lo mencioné por si podía tener algún interés.



Nono, no te lo digo de malas para nada, simplemente es importante que la gente se de cuenta que hay JOYAS que crecen la de dios y además están a precio de mina de carbón de Uzbekistán. Uno de los principales problemas como inversor es saber distinguir entre buenas empresas, y buenas empresas que además están muy baratas. De las primeras hay muchas y a mi personalmente no me interesan por mi forma de invertir. De las segundas hay muy pocas y son las que busco por todos los rincones del planeta


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Gracias a ti por aportar. Les echaré un ojo porque la verdad que siento atracción por sectores apestados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De enova me chirría que los insiders no son los dueños de la empresa y no van cargados, que crecen demasiado a base de adquisiciones, que estás adquisiciones son a unos precios que aún no estoy seguro que sean chollos. Es decir compran lo de SME que tiene un volumen enorme de préstamos, genial, pero luego a nivel de beneficio ya se queda en muuucjo menos. Si lo hacen con la.idea de meter su magia y que eso lo pete, pues igual sí. Pero ya son muchas suposiciones.

En finv no hay fraude desde el momento en el que el ceo tiene la mayoría de la empresa y además compra mas acciones a mercado y además dan divis anuales y además recompran. Es decir son chinos pero con la pasta por delante


----------



## MonoInversor (3 Ago 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Nono, no te lo digo de malas para nada, simplemente es importante que la gente se de cuenta que hay JOYAS que crecen la de dios y además están a precio de mina de carbón de Uzbekistán. Uno de los principales problemas como inversor es saber distinguir entre buenas empresas, y buenas empresas que además están muy baratas. De las primeras hay muchas y a mi personalmente no me interesan por mi forma de invertir. De las segundas hay muy pocas y son las que busco por todos los rincones del planeta



No me lo tomé a mal y te agradezco la aclaración. Os sigo a los Momentums y llevo alguna de las joyas que nos habéis presentado (muchas gracias!).


----------



## stuka (4 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 729789
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Fenici0
Forero Paco Demier*

Desde *31 Jul 2021 Mensajes 8 Reputación 16



FOROCOCHERO HIJO DE PUTA

*


----------



## Fenici0 (4 Ago 2021)

stuka dijo:


> *Fenici0
> Forero Paco Demier*
> 
> Desde *31 Jul 2021 Mensajes 8 Reputación 16
> ...





-----------------------------------


Vendidas 5 puts de NMM a strike 20 con prima 0.45 para el 20 de agosto del 21.

Igual mañana me arrepiento porque Eagle presenta resultados y puede ser un catalizador del sector. No obstante, la venta de putas la veo buena forma de entrar apalancadamente mientras roto BSM, más aún cuando las puts vendidas dan una rentabilidad anualizada del 61%


----------



## Fenici0 (5 Ago 2021)

¿No te has leído el post verdad?

Tu crítica principal es que por encima de 12 valores casi no se elimina el riesgo... Y tengo 14 valores si cuentas Aptera.

Pero vamos que si tuviese tiempo para seguir 30 valores que requieran más tiempo, lo llevaría porque es muy probable que alguna empresa te va a quebrar por algún cisne negro (fraude contables, directiva ladrona, riesgo jurisdicción...). El problema es que no tengo tanto tiempo como me gustaría para seguirlas.


----------



## DonPimpon (5 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Vendidas 5 puts de NMM a strike 20 con prima 0.45 para el 20 de agosto del 21.
> 
> Igual mañana me arrepiento porque Eagle presenta resultados y puede ser un catalizador del sector. No obstante, la venta de *putas *la veo buena forma de entrar apalancadamente mientras roto BSM, más aún cuando las puts vendidas dan una rentabilidad anualizada del 61%



Negocio muy lucrativo, pero tiene mala prensa.

Buen post, estare al tanto de lo que escribes.


----------



## Fenici0 (5 Ago 2021)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Negocio muy lucrativo, pero tiene mala prensa.
> 
> Buen post, estare al tanto de lo que escribes.



Error involuntario...


Long $RICK


----------



## Fenici0 (5 Ago 2021)

Hace un par de días estuve haciendo el ímbecil con el screener de TIKR y me ha salido una idea de inversión que puede ser cojonuda, aunque no he tenido mucho tiempo para mirarla porque estoy liado con la oposición, lo pongo por aquí para que le echéis un ojo. Invoco a @gordinflas como experto en cigarbutts. Pido perdón por el retraso si ya se ha analizado en el foro.


*Asia Standard Hotel TICKER: 292 *

E-ASH-Annual report 2021.pdf (asiastandardhotelgroup.com)

A modo de resumen es una empresa familiar (tienen el 66% de las acciones) que tiene 5 hoteles en el centro de Hong Kong. Son 3 lineas de negocio las que tiene:

5 Hoteles en Hong Kong
Promotora inmobiliaria en Canadá
Usa deuda bancaria al 3% para invertir en bonos fijos al 8% en el sector REIT Chino
Si os metéis un poco en el balance veis que cotiza a 0.1 Book Value ... Auditado por PWC que se que no garantiza nada porque la contabilidad china es como es pero si os vais a la pag 103 en las notas sobre las propiedades pone que:

_The aggregate open market value, on a highest and best use basis, of the five (2020: five) hotel properties in Hong Kong based on valuations conducted by Vigers Appraisal & Consulting Limited (“Vigers”) (2020: Vigers), independent professional valuers, amounted to HK$11,404,900,000 (2020: HK$11,669,800,000), is regarded as level 3 hierarchy for disclosure purpose under HKFRS 13_

Es decir, el margen de seguridad es mucho mayor. 

PER 1.54. Creo que se descuenta todo mal posible.

Riesgos a tener en cuenta:

Familia cargada de acciones. El ceo tiene a los dos hijos trabajando en la empresa. Soul in the game a tope. Igual esta demasiado in the game y nos la roban en la cara. No he tenido tiempo de investigar a la directiva
Contabilidad made in China. Que nos hagan la el trilero chino. Audita PWC pero de poco me vale.
Tienen un cojon de deuda convertible a 0.453 HKD hasta 2047. Es decir, la empresa tiene que doblar para que nos diluyan... el problema que esta deuda convertible es 50% del market cap aprox. Es decir, que la deuda convertible a estos precios ni genera ni destruye valor.
No sé como funcionan las opas de exclusión en HK
Posible burbuja REIT en China
Tiene el balance apalancado sobre REIT Chino mediante bonos. Esta palanca puede acelerar la destrucción de valor si pincha la burbuja
Estructura compleja. Existen otras dos empresas de la familia "Asia Orient" y *"Asia Standard International Group Ltd TICKER: 129*". Esta estructura compleja creo que puede dar lugar arbitraje o incluso que sea la otra empresa la que rente mas. 
Retribución al accionista. Podrían haber pagado más dividendo y no lo han hecho, hay que ver motivos, si están reinvirtiendo en el negocio y que rentabilidades le están sacando.

Creo que puede ser una buena empresa a tener en cuenta par el sector turismo y la recuperación del COVID. Ahora mismo voy a destinar mi ahorro a la gran ANGELIKI porque el sector del shipping parece que va a despegar en corto/medio plazo y esta empresa lleva cotizando lateral bastante, por lo que, para entrar primero construiré posición en shipping y después iré entrando poco a poco hasta construir una posición en una de ambas 


Hasta aquí mi análisis de charcutero. Iré ampliando info si encuentro algo. Espero vuestros análisis, críticas y feedback


----------



## gordinflas (6 Ago 2021)

He sido invocado. Esta ya la tenía en el radar. Es una matrioshka al estilo del grupo Emperor, solo que esta gente se dedica exclusivamente al inmobiliario. 

Asia Standard International es una desarrolladora de inmobiliario normal y corriente. El 75% de su negocio es construir y luego vender edificios. Todos residenciales, por supuesto, que en China hay burbuja pero hasta que no pare la música el ladrillo siempre sube.

Asia Orient (que también cotiza, ticker 214) solo es un vehículo financiero para acciones de Asia Standard International. Parece que sea una empresa independiente, pero eso es porque tiene más del 50% y están obligados a contabilizar todo lo que está bajo Asia Standard International como si fuera suyo (al fin y al cabo lo es, tienen mayoría absoluta). Cuando mirabas los informes anuales también eran prácticamente idénticos, muchas veces palabra por palabra. Aquí sí que puede haber posibilidad de arbitraje.

Asia Standard Hotel es el spin-off con todo lo interesante de verdad. Los hoteles premium en Hong Kong, las propiedades en desarrollo fuera de China... Lo que ya has dicho, pero me parecía interesante contrastarlo con las otras dos, porque cotiza a múltiplos muy parecidos pero sobre el papel es de muchísima más calidad y su negocio no se parece tanto como para que esté a múltiplos comparables. 

Algunas cosas que he visto... Ellos dicen que sus propiedades de Hong Kong a precio actual se podrían vender a mercado por unos 20000 millones de HKD, pero que las ponen en libros a 11500 millones de HKD "por si acaso" (no te dirán directamente que creen que el mercado está burbujeado). Lo primero es facilísimo de comprobar, no creo que nos mientan en este sentido. Las otras propiedades son los bonos fijos que decías. Esos se valoran a precios de mercado según cotizan en la bolsa, tampoco hay trampas por ahí. Parece contabilidad fiable y conservadora (o al menos todo lo conservadora que podría ser). Reparten dividendos, la mayoría de su deuda está cotizada, sus edificios se pueden buscar y se puede hacer el cálculo de su valor... No veo problemas aquí.

Tampoco se van a pasar con la deuda convertible. Desde las matrices no querrán perder el control de la filial y tampoco tienen el dinero para comprar las potenciales acciones que entrarían en circulación si deciden convertir los bonos en acciones. Pero bueno, si aparece ese problema es que la acción ha subido más del 100%, así que ni tan mal.

El problema aquí (en mi opinión) no es que la contabilidad no sea honesta, el problema es que el inmobiliario chino está ultraburbujeado y es una bomba de relojería. Los inversores tienen miedo de que esos 20000 millones de HKD a mercado de hoy valgan menos de los 11500 millones de HKD a los que los valora Asia Standard Hotel. Cuando los edificios bajan de precio por debajo de los precios a los que los promotores los tienen en libros no sale rentable el negocio, luego los promotores no pueden pagar la deuda, luego entran en bancarrota, lo que hace que el mercado se llene de aún más edificios (los bancos tienen que recuperar el dinero que dejaron a las constructoras), lo que hace que el precio baje aún más... Todos sabemos lo que pasa cuando explotan las burbujas inmobiliarias, nada nuevo por aquí.

Supongo que no hace falta decir que si explota la burbuja la deuda de los REITs chinos no vale nada.

Asia Standard Hotel no tiene ese riesgo (al menos no tanto) porque gran parte de su negocio es explotar los hoteles y el beneficios viene por alquilar las habitaciones. La parte de la deuda en REITs y de la promoción de edificios es mucho más pequeña que en las matrices. El verdadero problema vendría si desde las matrices empiezan a malvender edificios a la filial para intentar escurrir el bulto. Imagina Asia Orient vendiendo un edificio a Asia Standard Hotel por 10 veces su valor de mercado para traspasar la deuda de la matriz a la filial. Y no dudes que si se da el caso desde la familia propietaria intentarán salvar la matriz por encima de la filial.

Así que eso. Está barata pero el riesgo es alto. Aún así hay muchísimo potencial. Nada que no vaya a colapsar mañana mismo debería cotizar a P/TBV inferior a 0'1. Lo mismo digo del PER 1'5 o del P/FCF 0'7. Si no he comprado es porque ya llevo más de la mitad de la cartera en small caps chinas. Tampoco parece que haya ningún catalizador ni un dividendo suficientemente alto como para que te compense quedarte quieto sin hacer nada mientras otras cosas se van moviendo... Ahí tienes a las carboneras chinas, otro tipo de empresa que da miedo y que cotiza a múltiplos ridículos pero que te reparten un 10-15% de dividendo anual y les sobra para reinvertir en el negocio.


----------



## Fenici0 (6 Ago 2021)

Gracias por pasarte por el hilo @gordinflas, subes bastante la calidad del hilo, que hasta ahora estaba en calidad charcutera.

Te respondo en tu cita:



gordinflas dijo:


> He sido invocado. Esta ya la tenía en el radar. Es una matrioshka al estilo del grupo Emperor, solo que esta gente se dedica exclusivamente al inmobiliario.
> 
> Asia Standard International es una desarrolladora de inmobiliario normal y corriente. El 75% de su negocio es construir y luego vender edificios. Todos residenciales, por supuesto, que en China hay burbuja pero hasta que no pare la música el ladrillo siempre sube.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fenici0 (8 Ago 2021)

*Cartera a 08/08/21*





Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónCotizaciónValor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraPorcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera70007000--8,54%LiquidezLiquidez170011170017002,32%2,07%Ring energy $REIREI112001.09$2,612923224851,22525147%33,91%30,31%Adriatic Metals $ADTADT36802.23 AUD2,9911003,26876,29799638%9,38%8,39%Blackstone Minerales $BSMBSM5306.59$10,635633,94789,59078862%6,53%5,84%West African Resources $WAFWAF92000.876 AUD1,09100286266,86021421%8,55%7,64%Kistos $KISTKIST5360200.38 GBP2,36512676,414955,3345812%20,40%18,24%Turtle Beach $HEARHEAR10026.35$28,428402414,39106817%3,29%2,94%Yellow Pages $Y [Más conocida como páginas amarillas]Y10013.259 CAD14,371437973,04989267.2%1,33%1,19%Enova $ENVAENVA6535.25$33,32164,51840,123052-6.2%2,51%2,24%A2 Milk $A2MA2M6506.12 AUD5,973880,52425,064924-4.2%3,31%2,96%Arc Documents Solutions $ARC [más conocida como páginas amarillas]ARC11002.36$2,6529152478,151396-12%3,38%3,02%Cd Projekt $7CD7CD9858.17€38,353758,33758,3-31%5,13%4,58%Betsson $BETSBBETS-B24382.6 SEK69,816961,41665,626076-16%2,27%2,03%Shor puts NMMNMM-5

A día de hoy he tomado al decisión de soltar alguna empresas como CD PROJEKT. Tengo intención de concentrar en la medida de lo posible e intentar pillar la ola del ciclo del shipping y dry bulk con NMM. Ya solté la semana pasada HESM y aquí pongo la lista ventas para esta semana:

Cd Projekt. No se esperan catalizadores a medio plazo y la veo un coste de oportunidad. Fracaso de cyberpunk y están siendo bastante oscuros con qué coño van a hacer. Simplemente, abandonaron el modelo online y ahora van a intentar hacer dos juegos AAA a la vez. Si no sois capaz de hacer uno bien hecho no os compro que seáis capaz de hacer dos. Una pena que abandonen el modelo online, podía haber quedado un GTA online con una ambientación steam punk muy chula.
BSM. Venta clara. Cotiza por encima de NAV y aún teniendo aumento del dividendo, resultados espectaculares, el oil cotizando alto y un board que ha tomado buenas decisiones no ha recuperado a niveles pre covid. Otro coste de oportunidad tremendo. Tengo que decidir como salir, si vendiendo calls o soltándola esta semana.
Estoy encontrando alguna que otra oportunidad en Hong Kong. Por ejemplo, esta mañana he encontrado Zengame pero tras invocar en mi anterior post a @gordinflas por Asia International Hotel he decidido buscar antes por el foro por si hubiese info y me he quedado  cuando he visto que el muy cabrón la llevaba.

Hasta hace poco era bastante escéptico con invertir en China, no me fio una mierda de los Chinos y su contabilidad pero ya he encontrado un par de cosas baratas a EV negativo auditadas por empresas Chinas nada de PWC o KPMG. 

Lo que tengo claro es que a EV negativo la relación riesgo recompensa merece la pena y que voy a ir rotando mi cartera hacia cotizadas en Hong Kong. La regulación de allí permite que no se den robos como el que esta produciéndose en España con Barón de Ley ya que protege al pequeño accionista.

Respecto al resto de mi cartera voy a intentar hacer una pequeña reflexión pública:

REI. Cotiza a 0.5 NAV con una tasa del 10% de descuento. Hasta que no se cierre el gap al menos al 0.8 ni de coña vendo por la fiscalidad. La estrategia de salida va a ser mediante venta de calls a mi price target. Estoy esperando a que rebase el 3.26 donde tiene un doble techo y la última vez que se rompió ese techo las calls se dispararon.
ADT. Se espera el feasibility para dentro de nada y la financiación para Q3, no se vende.
WAF. Productor de oro barato. Siempre quiero llevar al menos un 5% de oro en cartera. No se vende.
Kistos. No se vende. Solo se amplía. B&H de manual.
HEAR. Esta en mis futuribles de ventas porque se dedica al sector de videojuegos, pero para nada la veo cara y me ha gustado como han sabido leer las tendencias con las adquisiciones y ampliación de catálogo. Aquí el coste de oportunidad esta siendo Sony con sus problemas de stock.
Yellow Pages. Agencia de publicidad a 4 EV/FCF y sin deuda en una jurisdicción muy buena. Debería ampliarla.
Enova. Tampoco vendo, buenos resultados y el mercado se ha tomado mal los resultados. Reinvierten todo en el negocio. No obstante, me mantengo vigilante por las recomendaciones del capi.
A2M. Otra empresa que voy a aguantar hasta que se solucione el problema temporal relacionado con el COVID (Cierre DAIGOU y guerra comercial entre China y Australia).
ARC. No se vende a 4EV/FCF. Negocio de mierda pero el mercado parece que se está empezando a dar cuenta de que está infravalorada.
Betsson. Otra como Enova. Presenta buenos resultados y se va para abajo. Sigue en su estrategia de expansión. Board nórdico. Debería ampliar.
Como veis, tengo un cuello de botella brutal. Necesito más pasta porque quiero invertir en HK y NMM pero me gusta toda la cartera (quitando bsm y cd projekt). Encima no sé que quiero primero, si invertir en empresas de HK o en NMM. 

Intentaré aclarar mis ideas en estos días.

Os leo.


----------



## Fenici0 (10 Ago 2021)

Hoy traigo una idea de inversion para los amantes del riesgo.
*
Fingertango TICKER : 6860 en HK

MODELO DE NEGOCIO*
Se dedica a los juegos de moviles en China, concretamente a los SLG. El regulador chino lleva un par de años metiendo rejonazos a diestro y siniestro, especialmente en los videojuegos ya que los considera opiáceos  . Ello ha provocado un retraso en la concesión de licencias según la empresa. Actualmente tienen 9 licencias concedidas pero están dejando morir los juegos que sacaron pre-regulació, decisión que me parece acertada ya que están ahorrando mucha pasta este año en publicidad. Según la empresa los ingresos han ido decreciendo por el ciclo de vida de estos juegos, los cuales se encuentran en su fase de madurez. Supuestamente, esta decisión del gobierno y el retrasar algo los nuevos juegos provocan que los ingresos nuevos se empiecen a generar en 2021. O eso dice la empresa. *PRIMERA SOSPECHA.

MISCELÁNEA*
De otra parte, están recibiendo bastante dinero por la cantidad ingente de caja que tienen. De hecho, en uno de los últimos reports ocurre una cosa rara. En uno de esos “securities” que prestan, le han prestado dinero a una empresa de Hong Kong que no cotiza, colateralizando los 250M HKD de principal a unas cuentas a clientes por cobrar a nombre del emisor. Esta deuda tenía que haber sido repagada en diciembre, si bien, por parte de Fingertango se le dió 6 meses más al deudor hasta junio. En junio, Fingertango registró ante el regulador un DEFAULT por parte del emisor. Tras registrar el Default, unos días más tarde registraron la notificación por parte de un juzgado de HK diciendo que el EMISOR les ha denunciado porque nunca efectuaron los 250M. *SEGUNDA SOSPECHA.  *

Hasta aquí, no tiene puto sentido ninguno que si firmas un contrato año y medio atrás y no te hacen el ingreso, no denuncies antes y justo denuncies cuando Fingertango registra ante el regulador el default. Parece un intento desesperado de sacar dinero. Si se ha hecho ese ingreso, debería ser fácilmente demostrable. Aquí, creo a Fingertango, sin embargo, no me gusta un pelo que la deuda este colateralizada a las cuentas por cobrar de la otra empresa porque puede estar amañada contablemente y desconozco si la otra empresa ha podido cobrar esas cuentas sin que Fingertango pueda cobrar los 250M HKD.

*DIRECTIVA*
En 2020 y 2019 estos es el skin in the game que tenemos Mr. Liu Jie 52.18%, Mr. Zhu Yanbin 7.69%, Mr. Wang Zaicheng 0.77% 
En 2018: Mr. Liu Jie 55.66%, Mr. Zhu Yanbin 10.77%, Mr. Wang Zaicheng 0.77%, Mr. Wu Junjie 5.20% 
Es decir, en 2019 la directiva soltó acciones, aproximadamente un 10%. Salieron a cotizar en 2018. *TERCERA SOSPECHA.

AUDITORÍA INTERNA Y EXTERNA*
Pues resulta que durante el año fiscal de 2019 decidieron destituir a PWC como auditor en una junta extraordinaria con el 100% de los votos. Según Fingertango, no confiaban en PWC porque ponían trabas y solicitiban mucha documentación sobre la deuda de 250M HKD, ya que al estar colateralizada sobre una empresa no cotizada necesitaban documentación para auditarlo. Vamos, que largaron a PWC por hacer su trabajo. Con dos cojones.

¿Que es lo que creo que ha pasado? Que la directiva, tratando de sacar rédito a la tesorería compraron deuda de unos piratas. O simplemente que los piratas son familiares de la directiva y están robando al accionista en su cara.

En cualquier caso que echasen a PWC solo por esa documentación hace que el resto del balance sea legit según PWC. Si miramos la parte positiva es que en 2018 auditaron 570M HKD de cash y el resto de los activos, 1100M HKD son activos asimilables a Cash tales como depositos, inversiones en bonos, inversiones en unlisted... Etc. Me cuadra que quisiesen colocar 250M del balance al 7% y les hayan tangado.

Por otra parte el auditor interno habia sido contratado por 3 años y en junio no ha renovado o no le han renovado. No sabemos quien ha tomado la iniciativa pero sería interesante saberlo para ver si lo han largado por cagarla o se la ha largado porque lo presionaron para que aprobase los 250M HKD.

*Los números*

La empresa cotiza por unos 320M HKD. 

Genera unos 120M HKD de beneficio tirando muy muy muy la baja.

En caja, si nos creemos al auditor, tiene 520M HKD en caja, 99M HKD en depositos. Luego en "Notes receivables" tiene 208M HKD que es donde estaría el préstamo de 250M HKD, que por cierto, han reducido la deuda de 223M HKD a 208M HKD y en "other Receivables" tiene 407M HKD (préstamos a terceros garantizados con acciones).

Por tanto, teniendo en cuenta que tiene 209M HKD de Liabilities nos queda un EV negativo de 90M HKD solo contando Cash y depositos o lo que es lo mismo, nos estarían regalando -0.09 HKD/Acción 

Si tenemos en cuenta que casi todo el activo es cash o asimilable al cash y tenemos en encuenta la deuda de 208M HKD, tenemos unos 1400M HKD, con lo cual el EV es -900M HKD o unos -0.45HKD/acción.

La acción cotiza a 0.17 HKD. En caso de que la desguacen nos darían 0.09HKD o 0.45HKD (suponiendo que la contabilidad sea correcta)

PER 3 usando beneficios extremadamente bajos de 100M

La tesis es sencilla, pensar que han timado a la directiva y que en caso de quiebra hacer un acto de fe de que el dinero va a estar ahí. Insisto, llamadme loco, pero creo que la pasta está ahí y que la directiva en un momento se vio bien jodida por el regulador con la tesorería llena e intentaron paliar la pérdida del negocio principal con ingresos financieros. Si el dinero realmente está ahí, sacan juegos nuevos en 2021, recompran acciones como hicieron en 2018 o pagan dividendo, esto puede ser una multibagger.
Otra cosa que me hace pensar que el dinero está ahí (además de por PWC) es porque los tios lo están moviendo a diferentes activos financieros para sacarle rentabilidad. Seguramente abra posición no sin antes mandarle un email a los de IR preguntando por PWC y la deuda de 250M HKD. La directiva y al auditor la he buscado en google y no tiene problemas de fraude, pero si alguien puede buscar más intensamente se lo agradeceré.

Creo que si fuese un robo, habria otras formas más discretas que metiendo a la justicia y al regulador de por medio haciendo público un default. Podrían haber simulado haber comprado un activo de mierda a un private equity y no se entera nadie.

Mi operativa va a ser dejarle camelar a la empresa durante dos semanas y cuando se estabilice al miedo por el regulador Chino, entrar seguramente con lo que rote de BSM.


----------



## Fenici0 (11 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Hoy traigo una idea de inversion para los amantes del riesgo.
> 
> *Fingertango TICKER : 6860 en HK
> 
> ...




E-mail mandado a IR. A ver que se cuentan.

Les he preguntado básicamente por qué no le mandaron la documentación de la empresa del default, por qué no pagan dividendo, por qué ha dimitido el auditor interno después del default y la demanda.

Además he descubierto que con la caja compraron un stock chino de gas, CGII. Es decir, la caja existe y están intentando sacar valor tomando las peores decisiones de capital allocation. Todo apunta a que la directiva tiene 0 idea de crear valor. Lo que tiene pinta es que con estas inversiones en bonos y dividenderas están intentando manipular el revenue.

Obviamente, les he dicho que si quieren crear valor para el accionista que se dejen de gilipolleces y que paguen dividendo que tienen 500M HKD de caja, no tienen deuda y el market cap son 330M HKD.

A ver que responden.


----------



## jaimegvr (11 Ago 2021)

Demasiado riesgo, hay otras muchas opciones.


----------



## gordinflas (12 Ago 2021)

A mi también me parece que Fingertango tiene mucho riesgo, al menos comparado con las cotizadas tiradísimas de precio que hay en Hong Kong. Apostar por una empresa que está decreciendo sobre el papel, que no retribuye al accionista (implicando que se la suda el minoritario) y con un ex-auditor que no le gusta lo que ve en la deuda... no sé, demasiados condicionales. El enterprise value negativo tampoco sirve de mucho si la empresa no reparte. Al final la actitud de la directiva frente al minoritario importa mucho en estas empresas pequeñas y sinceramente no parece que estén por la labor.

No sé, si ahora estás rascando en Hong Kong verás que tienes empresas de sectores distintos que te tratan como un dios cotizando a menos de PER 5, creciendo, con dividendos o recompras sustanciales y con caja neta. Ya no quedan muchas comparado con 2020 y principios de 2021, pero algunas hay. Si te pones muy nazi con los parámetros del screener te deberían salir fácil. Dream International o Time Interconnect nos aparecieron a mi y a @GOLDGOD respectivamente haciendo esto.

Lo que te decía en un post anterior de las empresas tiradas de precio con dividendos del 10-15%... Se me ocurren así de memoria Q P Group (1412), AAG Holdings (2686) o Qilu Expressway (1576). Hace un par de meses te podría haber dicho más (p.e. Kinetic Mines o Henan Jinma), pero muchas han ido subiendo. Lonking Holdings supongo que también encajaría aquí, aunque algo me dice que es demasiado cíclica para confiar en que mantenga el dividendo y las recompras cuando las cosas vayan mal.

Si te quieres ir de China hay cosas muy interesantes y baratísimas en Europa del Este (sobretodo Rusia)... Aunque si te da miedo China supongo que Rusia es para infartar  Y bueno, siempre digo que me tengo que poner a investigar Japón, Corea del Sur, Turquía y Singapur porque siempre que hago screening me salen empresas tiradas de precio en los 4 países; pero tengo la cartera llena y me da mucho palo.


----------



## Fenici0 (14 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi también me parece que Fingertango tiene mucho riesgo, al menos comparado con las cotizadas tiradísimas de precio que hay en Hong Kong. Apostar por una empresa que está decreciendo sobre el papel, que no retribuye al accionista (implicando que se la suda el minoritario) y con un ex-auditor que no le gusta lo que ve en la deuda... no sé, demasiados condicionales. El enterprise value negativo tampoco sirve de mucho si la empresa no reparte. Al final la actitud de la directiva frente al minoritario importa mucho en estas empresas pequeñas y sinceramente no parece que estén por la labor.
> 
> No sé, si ahora estás rascando en Hong Kong verás que tienes empresas de sectores distintos que te tratan como un dios cotizando a menos de PER 5, creciendo, con dividendos o recompras sustanciales y con caja neta. Ya no quedan muchas comparado con 2020 y principios de 2021, pero algunas hay. Si te pones muy nazi con los parámetros del screener te deberían salir fácil. Dream International o Time Interconnect nos aparecieron a mi y a @GOLDGOD respectivamente haciendo esto.
> 
> ...



Respecto a Fingertango. El riesgo que le veo es que la compañía está intentando mejorar sus PyG con el balance, tomando riesgos innecesarios para evitar o compensar esa pérdida en el crecimiento por la regulación China. Las decisiones de la directiva es clave con empresas con EV negativo, ya que el valor de una empresa a largo plazo está ligado a los futuros dividendos que reparta la compañía. 

Time Interconnect y Kinetic Mines me aparecieron, además tengo una lista a modo de radar en Hong Kong que tengo que estudiar y otras que recomendáis en el podcast que tengo que filtrar, podcast que por cierto uso como screener por cierto. El resto de empresas que mencionas me las apunto por si acaso

No voy a buscar empresas rusas porque ahora mismo tengo un cuello de botella impresionante con la liquidez. No tengo un puto duro y quiero entrar en NMM y la lista de Hong Kong, pero Singapur, Japón y Corea del Sur. Turquía con el perida de Erdogan ahora mismo no es invertible para mí.

Además con el cuello de botella de liquidez tengo un problema adicional y es Aptera. Se me ha abierto la opción de doblar posición a 3.8$ cuando la empresa está vendiendo las acciones en "Pre-IPO" (Reg-A) a 8.8$. Tengo que pensarlo muy muy muy bien porque veo mucho coste de oportunidad, ya que es una posición muy importante la que ya llevo.


----------



## speakman18 (15 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 729789
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres un loco conforero, ¿CD Projekt? XD. Ya mas serios, confieso que en Kistos tengo algo. Con tu permiso, le pongo un ojo y te copio si veo algo de interés. Gracias por tu aporte.
Yo llevo Nmm, supongo que me va sufrir. Tengo SB y Gsl también, supongo que si china no cierra completamente ni se desata una super crisis que pare totalmente la demanda, vamos a disfrutar de un ciclo muy bueno en el Bulck.
Y tendría que buscar una buena minera de litio, no tengo nada y de aquí a 2025, se dice que la demanda triplicará la oferta.


----------



## Fenici0 (15 Ago 2021)

speakman18 dijo:


> Eres un loco conforero, ¿CD Projekt? XD. Ya mas serios, confieso que en Kistos tengo algo. Con tu permiso, le pongo un ojo y te copio si veo algo de interés. Gracias por tu aporte.
> Yo llevo Nmm, supongo que me va sufrir. Tengo SB y Gsl también, supongo que si china no cierra completamente ni se desata una super crisis que pare totalmente la demanda, vamos a disfrutar de un ciclo muy bueno en el Bulck.
> Y tendría que buscar una buena minera de litio, no tengo nada y de aquí a 2025, se dice que la demanda triplicará la oferta.



Cd Projekt ha sido un error de inversión de cartera. Bastante gordo por no normalizar los ingresos y contar con ingresos recurrentes que no estaban ahí. Tengo que ver que hago con ella, si la dejo a medio plazo con el coste de oportunidad que conlleva o venderla y meterlo a NMM por ejemplo.

Litio no controlo, pero si tuviese que meterle a una commoditie sería el vanadio. Se supone que es el mineral que va a permitir baterías del orden del GWH y va a cambiar el modelo de producción de energía no siendo necesario adaptar la oferta a la demanda.


----------



## Fenici0 (19 Ago 2021)

Compradas ayer 60 NMM a 25.86$

Me quedo a 0% liquidez.

Tremenda ostia que llevo en 10 dias perdiendo casi 1000€/dia. 15% de perdidas en ese período.

Me están dando ganas de vender puts descubiertas en Ring Energy y comprar calls a largo plazo. A mi modo de ver las puts están caras y las calls baratas, me está pareciendo una sobrerreacción de mercado de manual lo que está pasando con el petroleo.

Voy a dejarlo estar unos días y no tratar de operar en caliente


----------



## speakman18 (19 Ago 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Compradas ayer 60 NMM a 25.86$
> 
> Me quedo a 0% liquidez.
> 
> ...



Ánimo que te vas a recuperar, si la griega no la lía, fácilmente Nmm puede estar en 50 en un año. Hoy no está siendo un gran dia de bolsa, y creo que durante unos días la cosa andará revuelta, hay mucha volatilidad.


----------



## Rosendo Mercado (19 Ago 2021)

Otro multinick del plúmbeo y soporifero CM Sargento Jaiguei. Menudos ladrillacos de mierda.


----------



## Fenici0 (21 Ago 2021)

Vendidas ayer 35 puts de REI a strike 2 para el 21 de diciembre con una prima de 0.45$.



speakman18 dijo:


> Ánimo que te vas a recuperar, si la griega no la lía, fácilmente Nmm puede estar en 50 en un año. Hoy no está siendo un gran dia de bolsa, y creo que durante unos días la cosa andará revuelta, hay mucha volatilidad.



La volatilidad la llevo bastante bien shur. Soy bastante duro. Ring Energy la llegue a llevar en -75% y amplíe. Mira ahora que peso tiene en cartera.
El problema es el coste de oportunidad de esta volatilidad. Igual hubiese rotado algo hace tiempo pero por fiscalidad no lo hecho.

Por cierto Aptera ha aumentado su precio de 3.8 a 8.8 y tengo la oportunidad de doblar posición a 3.8. Además esta semana hicieron webinar para los accionistas y pinta todo bastante bien. Tengo que madurarlo bastante bien pero seguramente suelte CD projekt y algo más para meterlo a Aptera.




Rosendo Mercado dijo:


> Otro multinick del plúmbeo y soporifero CM Sargento Jaiguei. Menudos ladrillacos de mierda.



Ni idea de quien es el Sargento Jaiguei. Aquí siempre serás bienvenido con tu gorro de plata y podrás decir las mamarrachadas que quieras, puto subnormal. 


Rosendo Mercado dijo:


> La volatilidad diaria me la pela. Yo analizo un valor con su gráfica de varios años y con perspectiva de otro tanto. El intradia y los cortos son para retardeds.



Sigue tirando líneas, que como leas las tendencias igual que el presente tienes que tener un agujero en el broker cojonudo


----------



## Fenici0 (30 Ago 2021)

Pocas novedades hay.

He tomado la decisión de vender CD Projekt y sacar el cash de las puts vendidas para doblar posición en Aptera a 3.8$ la acción (200M de market cap) teniendo en cuenta que esperan sacarla a bolsa en 12-18 meses(confirmado por su CEO la semana pasada en una call para inversores) y que en esta ronda de financiación venden las acciones a 8.8$. De cara a mi excel supondría hacerse trampas al solitario porque no hay un mercado liquido en el que poder vender las acciones.

En la call para inversores básicamente se dijo que no iban a vender la empresa a private equity y que iban a sacarla a bolsa en 12-18 meses. Tengo la sensación/teoría de que no tienen prisa en sacarla a bolsa porque quieren sacarla a bolsa mediante IPO y cuando ya estén fabricando vehículos (con esta ronda de financiación a 8.8$ por acción no van a necesitar más financiación). El motivo de sacarla cuando ya estén fabricando y enviando vehículos para mejorar la valoración. Espero que para entonces también pongan a funcionar por encima de sus posibilidades la maquina de marketing y expongan unos buenos renders de un vehículo de 4 ruedas que salve al mundo. 

Para poneros en contexto yo he entrado en Aptera a 200M ze market cap y está ahora a unos 500M redoneando. 

Si miramos algunos comparables Rivian ha anunciado esta semana una IPO por 80B$, teniendo en cuenta que están Amazon y GM detrás lo considero como el caso más ideal y mi tope por arriba en comparación con Aptera. 
Nio 61B$ Market Cap
Lucid Motors 33B$ Market Cap
Nikola 6B$ Market Cap
Arcimoto. 450M de market cap y cotiza a 117 veces ventas. Se ha de tener en cuenta que Aptera tiene una order list de 500M$

Obviamente ninguno de ellos es comparable al 100% pero creo que la valoración va a sufrir bastante porque el coche tiene 3 ruedas solo, es biplaza y el diseño es muy de nicho.

Tras esto, saco la bola de cristal oara hacer 3 escenarios

Escenario ideal y altamente improbable: Aptera sale a bolsa por 80B$ de market cap

Escenario moderado y plausible. Aptera sale a bolsa por 5B$ de market cap

Escenario negativo y plausible: Aptera no sale a bolsa y adiós dinero.

Los CEO me están pareciendo bastante honestos, asi que el último escenario parece posible por causas ajenas pero estan siendo bastante transparentes con el avance del diseño y dando deadlines para llegar a la producción. De cara a una IPO esto es malo puesto que el ser honestos va a jugar en su contra a la hora de calentar la acción pre ipo para que la compren los institucionales...

A mi novia al menos la conseguí convencer y ella también ha podido doblar, invirtiendo en total una cantidad de 4000€ a 3.8$

Respecto a la cartera la unica que me planteo vender en caso de necesitar más liquidez es BSM principalmente porque llevo mucho oil en cartera, pero me empieza a desesperar bastante que el mercado no reconozca lo barata que está. Otra opción que tengo para cubrir esa falta de liquidez es vender alguna naked put de NMM que es otra de las que quiero ampliar posición


----------



## Fenici0 (2 Sep 2021)

Vendidas las 98 CD Projekt a 41.180 con un -30%. Creo que a medio plazo puede ser una buena opción si aumentan las IP. Pero no han cumplido con mi tesis de Cd Projekt y tiene un coste de oportunidad bastante grande si comparamos con otras empresas en las que quiero ampliar como NMM o Aptera y necesito la liquidez.

La liquidez ya está saliendo del broker y va a ir directa a Aptera.


----------



## Fenici0 (3 Sep 2021)

Vendidas 2 puts de enova a strike 30 para el 15 de octubre por 0.6$

Orden puesta en ARC para vender unas puts. A ver si suena la flauta


----------



## Fenici0 (4 Sep 2021)

Ayer vendí dos puts de NMM para el 30 de octubre a strike 30 por una prima de 2.5 

Con la liquidez de cerrar la posición de Cd Projekt con un -30% decidí comprar Aptera y la cartera, excluyendo venta de puts que no sé introducirlas en el drive queda como en la imagen adjuntada.

Los datos de Aptera son valorando la acción a 8.8$, que es el precio que ha salido en la segunda ronda de financiación. Esto es hacerse trampas al solitario porque no existe un mercado en el que pueda ir y vender mis acciones hasta que salga a bolsa. Por cierto, con esta ronda de financiación confirmaron que tenían dinero suficiente para empezar la producción.

En cualquier caso, el otro día en la call con inversores el CEO manifestó su intención de sacarla a bolsa en 12-18 meses. He estado investigando y otros IPO's han sido más rápidas. Algunas incluso en 3 meses. Las SPAC se pueden sacar en meses también pero diluyen más al accionista y se alcanzan peores valoraciones. 

Hasta el momento, todas las rondas de financiación han ido cumpliendo los hitos que se marcaban. El próximo es fabricar al menos 1 coche y enviarlo al cliente antes de 2022... veremos si cumplen (yo creo que no). 

Por todo lo anterior mi teoría sobre Aptera es que básicamente, están retrasando la salida a bolsa conscientemente para sacarla a bolsa con el hito cumplido de fabricación y envío de coches pero... ¿Entonces para que necesitan la pasta de la IPO? Creo que la narrativa va a ser sacar un modelo de 4 ruedas con la IPO, pero también hablaban en sus ideas de futuro fabricar un semitruck y alguna furgoneta. Es bastante posible que tengan algunos diseños aerodinámicos del vehículo de 4 ruedas. De hecho en el vídeo que adjunto en el minuto 7:38 podeis ver unas maquetas de un Aptera de 3 ruedas y un Aptera de 4 ruedas. La CFO tiene mi absoluta confianza. Cerró la anterior ronda de financiación viendo que se vendían acciones como churros, inteligentemente, subió el precio y el que quiera entrar necesita valoraciones más elevada, evitando la dilución de los accionistas.



Respecto a la narrativa, que los CEO sean bastante honestos es un arma de doble filo, por un lado viene bien para evitar que la inversión sea un riesgo, por otro mal para que en la IPO vendan todo el humo posible, aumenten la valoración y mejore el retorno. Espero que los bancos de inversión hagan buenas maniobras de marketing. 

Es una inversión bastante binaria (Aptera ya quebró una vez) y que en mensajes anteriores valoré los escenarios y riesgos.


----------



## Fenici0 (5 Sep 2021)

Valor intrinseco de Ring Energy = 6.4$ - Cotización 2.5$

Para calcularlo, la empresa usa una tasa de descuento del 10% y el barril WTI a 36$, cuando en la actualidad cotiza casi al doble

En estas reservas no están metidas las "unproved" que es bastante posible rascar algo más. 

El margen de seguridad es bastante grande como podéis ver, si bien, la empresa va cargada de deuda 300 M$ por lo que está bastante expuesta a un tappering. Que cada cuál valore.


----------



## Fenici0 (9 Sep 2021)

Vendidas 20 puts de ARC strike 2.5 para el 15 de octubre a 0.15$


----------



## Fenici0 (13 Sep 2021)

Compradas 85 U.UN a 17.85 CAD


----------



## Fenici0 (13 Sep 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Compradas 85 U.UN a 17.85 CAD



17.56 CAD *


----------



## Fenici0 (16 Sep 2021)

Vendidas 11 calls de arc para el 19 de noviembre a strike 5$ por una prima de 0.1$


----------



## gordinflas (17 Sep 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Vendidas 11 calls de arc para el 19 de noviembre a strike 5$ por una prima de 0.1$



Te veo bajista xD


----------



## Fenici0 (17 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Te veo bajista xD



Para nada, en Arc podría meter el 30% de mi cartera y no tendría ningún tipo de problema. Empresa de fotocopias que el mercado descuenta que va a la quiebra en 4 años. Cuando entré estaba a 4 EV/FCF. Mi precio objetivo es 6$ y la call está vendida a 60 dias por 0.1$ (un 5% aprox de lo que me costó la posición) y Arc tendría que subir un 66% para llegar a Strike. 

La verdad que la veo una opción muy buena e intento vender opciones los días de mucha volatilidad (hoy subió un 15% ARC). Betsson que es otra de mi cartera tambien subió un 15%... Cotiza en Suecia y no hay opciones disponibles para vende, una pena.


----------



## Fenici0 (4 Oct 2021)

Pues toca actualizar cartera.

A 1 de octubre el valor liquidativo de mi cartera en IB es 83607.12 € vs 74039.43 el día 1 de septiembre teniendo en cuenta que el 2 de septiembre retiré 5000€ de IB para ampliar Aptera, supone un incremento de 14567.69€. Sinceramente, un mes espectacular que dudo que se repita en mucho tiempo. Me he visto bastante favorecido por la suerte del cambio de narrativa en el oil por el crunch en UK. Parece que la gente se está empezando a dar cuenta de que el OIL y el GAS son insustituibles a medio plazo ya que los necesitamos para adaptar la curva de generación a la de demanda. Mucha suerte a nivel Macro (si consideramos la narrativa como macro). 

En cuanto a la cartera quiero quitarme algo de oil, BSM porque es la que menos upside tiene, y meter algo más a oro (para intentar que mi cartera se parezca algo más a una cartera permanente), A2M, ARC, Y(yellow pages), NMM y China. En China he encontrado algún par de ideas que están a precio de quiebra. Algunas son conocidas como Zengame (@gordinflas ) o Tianli (usuario que la puso en el chat de Momentum Financial) que hoy se lleva una buena ostia. 

Respecto a mi patrimonio se queda en unos 65795€ a día 4 del 10 de octubre sin contar Aptera y 93802€ contando Aptera. La deuda con mi madre sigue en 21000€ y mi fondo de emergencia está en 400€. Debería estar sobre unos 2000€ pero he comprado una gráfica que espero poder revender por unos 2000€ (en cuanto venda la gráfica pretendo repagarle los 500€ mensuales a mi madre). La idea era montarme un PC gaming que se pagase solo con el minado de criptomonedas. He desechado la idea porque a mi novia le molesta el ruido del minado y no tengo sitio ni tiempo para montarlo.

Sin más, os adjunto mi cartera a 04/10/2021. Faltan las puts vendidas y calls vendidas porque en google docs me da pereza ponerlas y dudo que se puedan trackear.

YTD +81% TWR sin contar Aptera.

Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónValor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en cartera
SIN APTERAPorcentaje en cartera
CON APTERAAPTERAAptera31703.8USD8,8#N/A2789623979,02586%--21,27%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6662,55726,995056--5,08%LiquidezLiquidez3311,00EUR1#N/A3313310,39%0,29%Ring Energy IncREI112001,09USD3,062,343427229459,74853180,73%34,77%26,13%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36802,23AUD3,140,6411555,27246,8436840,81%8,55%6,43%Black Stone Minerals LPBSM5306,59USD12,090,176407,75507,97241683,46%6,50%4,89%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,024,5993845885,175616,44%6,95%5,22%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP3,42-1,1618331,221450,8952770,68%25,32%19,03%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD28,14-1,9228142418,8764116,79%2,85%2,15%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD13,701370936,086753,33%1,10%0,83%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD35,83-0,282328,952001,9339791,65%2,36%1,78%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD6,381,9241472600,791054,25%3,07%2,31%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD2,9-2,6831902742,08093522,88%3,24%2,43%Sprott Physical Uranium TrustU.UN8517,57CAD14,4801230,8840,97487-17,60%0,99%0,75%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK66,6-5,816183,81596,838715-23,09%1,88%1,42%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM6025,86USD33,06-1,21983,61705,07578127,84%2,01%1,51%

Gracias por leer


----------



## Fenici0 (4 Oct 2021)

Vendidas 2 puts de NMM strike 30$ para el 19 de noviembre 2021 por una prima de 2.4$


----------



## Fenici0 (8 Oct 2021)

Pues vendida la 3090 por 2000€, un 28.2% en apenas dos semanas, un 650% anualizado  

Si alguien sabe en que casilla de la declaración hay que meter ese beneficio de cara al año que viene , se agradece.

Que por cierto, se viene rejonazo de la AEAT el 5 de noviembre, motivo por el que me he azuzado para vender la gráfica que igual no me daba el fondo de emergencia para pagarles


----------



## Fenici0 (15 Oct 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Ayer vendí dos puts de NMM para el 30 de octubre a strike 30 por una prima de 2.5



Me confundí, estás puts eran para el 15 de octubre.

Seguramente, por la caída de estos dos ultimos dos dias en NMM las tenga que recomprar hoy palmando dinero.

Mientras tanto ayer vendí 2 NMM Nov19'21 30 PUT @ 3.7


----------



## Fenici0 (15 Oct 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Ayer vendí dos puts de NMM para el 30 de octubre a strike 30 por una prima de 2.5



Recompradas hoy por la misma prima, al final he palmado 20€ en comisiones


----------



## Fenici0 (16 Oct 2021)

Tras mirar los hedges de REI estos son los números y os los expongo de una forma charcutera:

Produccion 9000 BOE/dia
Hedges: 3130 Bbls/dia a 46.60$ 

Revenue con WTI a 70$: 204M$
Net profit: 92$M
Cash Flow Operativo: 124$M

Revenue con WTi a 80$: 226M$
Net Profit: 114M$
Cash flow operativo:146M

Revenue con wti a 90$: 248M$
Net Profit: 136M$
Cash Flow Operativo: 168M$

Revenue con wti a 100$: 270M$
Net profit: 158M$
Cash Flow Operativo: 190M

Revenue con wti a 110$: 292M$
Net profit: 180M$
Cash Flow Operativo: 212M$

Para ello estoy asumiendo que los gastos administrativos no se van a incrementar, que los gastos operativos no se van a reducir y que la producción tampoco se van a incrementar pese a que practicamente el 75% del FCF está yendo a drills para aumentar producción de reservas probadas sin desarrollar y la conversión de bombas mecánicas a eléctricas que disminuyen, los fallos, las paradas de producción y los costes de reparación.

Es posible que los costes fijos suban algo si el revenue sube porque es una tendencia natural en las empresas, si bien, la directiva está muy concienciada con la reducción de costes y así lo ha estado demostrando en este 2021 ya que ha reducido los costes fijos en un 10% llegando incluso a mover sus headquarters con este fin. 
El magnament también tiene intención de reducir costes operativos y ser el operador de menor coste y esto se ve por ejemplo en la reducción de costes con la renovación de bomba mecánica a eléctricas ya mencionada anteriormente.

Tienen también una venta pendiente de un activo que tendría qur haber modelizado con y sin, pero sinceramente, estos tios ya demostraron con Sandrige que saben vender y comprar activos, si lo venden estoy convencido que generará valor. Es posible que actue como catalizador para cerrar el gap entre NAV que debe rondar los 12$ (si solo tenemos en cuenta las reservas probadas) y el precio que es de 4$. Otro posible catalizador será que la SEC permita valorar las reservas a un precio más realista (ahora están valoradas a 36$ el WTI) lo que va a generar que durante un trimestre un beneficio contable que no va a existir (pasó al reves durante el COVID) pero que va a ser una barbaridad

Si además se da un escenario moderado (Wti a 70$) van a generar un CF con el que se van a poder limpiar 1/3 de la deuda en un año, lo cual se va a empezar a reflejar para los resultados del Q1 que creo que va a ser un buen catalizador y que seguró, llegará si el WTI mantiene precios.

En un escenario optimista, además de poder desarrollar con drills muchas reservas, imagino que dedicaran algo de dinero a pasar de reservas probables a probadas, lo que hara aumentar el NAV y ya os digo que son bastantes las reservas posibles que tienen. Cuando pueda actualizo con una slide que estoy desde el móvil.

Lo que más miedo me da es que compren activos en la parte alta del ciclo, si bien, el trackrecord del magnament en Sandrige ha demostrado que han generado valor para el accionista.

Yo la voy a mantener porque la inflación no tiene pinta de ser transitoria y considero que es una buena cobertura, además de que creo que hay margen de seguridad entre el NAV (12$) y el precio (4$)


----------



## ueee3 (19 Oct 2021)

Poca diversificación, no?


----------



## Fenici0 (19 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Poca diversificación, no?



Bastante poca, sí, pero es que tanto el oil como las materias primas (ADT y WAF) se han revalorizado bastante frente a otras.


----------



## Fenici0 (28 Oct 2021)

SOLD 20 REI Nov19'21 3.5 PUT @ 0.2


----------



## Fenici0 (16 Nov 2021)

SOLD 4 NMM Dec17'21 25 PUT @ 1.3


----------



## Fenici0 (20 Nov 2021)

Buenas a todos, voy a actualizar la cartera tras las dos peores semanas de mi vida como inversor.

El jueves 18 de noviembre basicamente cerré la posición en BSM con precio medio de venta de 11.62$. Ese día básicamente me ejecutaron a traición 14 Puts de REI, lo que ha elevado mi precio medio a 1.36$ y necesitaba liquidez para cerrar el resto de opciones. Sinceramente, esto me ha tocado bastante los cojones porque esperaba cerrar posición y al menos reducir las PyG de las opciones que me es fiscalmente favorable. Por otro lado ahora tengo más REI que no quería ampliar y que si encima vendo me hacen un hijo fiscalmente hablando. Ese dinero de BSM quería destinarlo a ampliar NMM, ARC, ADT o A2M. Pues nada, más concentración. 

Ese jueves cerré el resto de puts de NMM (segunda vez que pierdo dinero con las opciones de navios, íncreible, parece que la tiran abajo adrede el día que expiran) y de REI. Las calls vendidas de ARC expiraron ayer con beneficio.

Resumen de las operaciones del jueves:
BOUGHT 6 REI NOV 19 21' @ 0.6
BOUGHT 4 NMM NOV 19 21' @4.4


En dos semanas que lleva el mes he perdido un 17% desde ATH, un mes y medio de este año tirado a la basura todo por la caída del oil por la líada de Austria con el confinamiento y de Biden llamando a China para que inunden ambos paises el mercado con oil de las reservas estratégicas. Me mantengo bullish con el oil porque esta caída es temporal y lo que gasten de reservas tendrán que reponerlo. Qué pena que no se acordasen del sector para manipularlo al alza cuando cotizaba en negativo.

Os dejo por aquí el resumen de mi cartera. +58% YTD sin anualizar.

Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraPorcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD8,8#N/A2789624660,761488%--21,75%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6662,55889,816563--5,19%LiquidezLiquidez10001,00EUR1#N/A100010001,19%0,88%Ring Energy IncREI126001,36USD2,75-6,783465030631,46625105,22%36,37%27,01%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36802,23AUD2,78-0,7110230,46554,81370424,66%7,78%5,78%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,4-4,44128808252,46329659,82%9,80%7,28%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP3,59-0,2819242,422934,9850679,16%27,23%20,23%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD27,66-3,0827662452,0594,97%2,91%2,16%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD14,6-1,3714601023,6994410,11%1,22%0,90%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD39,2-1,2225482258,80211,21%2,68%1,99%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD6,211,144036,52586,2630511,47%3,07%2,28%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD2,991,3632892915,698526,69%3,46%2,57%Sprott Physical Uranium TrustU.UN8517,57CAD14,9-2,451266,5888,024206-15,21%1,05%0,78%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK56,05-0,1813620,151343,772135-35,28%1,60%1,19%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM6025,86USD26,12-0,851567,21389,32281,01%1,65%1,23%


----------



## Fenici0 (21 Nov 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, voy a actualizar la cartera tras las dos peores semanas de mi vida como inversor.
> 
> El jueves 18 de noviembre basicamente cerré la posición en BSM con precio medio de venta de 11.62$. Ese día básicamente me ejecutaron a traición 14 Puts de REI, lo que ha elevado mi precio medio a 1.36$ y necesitaba liquidez para cerrar el resto de opciones. Sinceramente, esto me ha tocado bastante los cojones porque esperaba cerrar posición y al menos reducir las PyG de las opciones que me es fiscalmente favorable. Por otro lado ahora tengo más REI que no quería ampliar y que si encima vendo me hacen un hijo fiscalmente hablando. Ese dinero de BSM quería destinarlo a ampliar NMM, ARC, ADT o A2M. Pues nada, más concentración.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidó escribir, el valor liquidativo de la cartera es 83890€ y el NAV (quitando las deudas que tengo) unos 65000€ todo ello valorando a Aptera como si no valiese nada.


----------



## Fenici0 (27 Nov 2021)

Mis operaciones de ayer:
SOLD 40 REI Mar18'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.45

SOLD 20 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.25


----------



## Fenici0 (20 Dic 2021)

Fenici0 dijo:


> SOLD 4 NMM Dec17'21 25 PUT @ 1.3



Compradas el viernes pasado por lo mismo... no gano un puto duro vendiendo puts de NMM.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Dic 2021)

Te sigo en silencio igual que otros, se agradece la honestidad


----------



## Fenici0 (20 Dic 2021)

Compradas 125 NMM a 22.7$. 

Quería ampliar posicion y hasta ahora me rentaba más la venta de puts (que ironía porque no les he sacado dinero, aunque pensándolo bien si hubiese ampliado hace tiempo hubiese palmado dinero)

Me gusta la idea de inversion y la triple palanca, aunque no la he estudiado lo que debería.



gordinflas dijo:


> Te sigo en silencio igual que otros, se agradece la honestidad




Gracias, yo también te sigo en silencio y agradezco tu honestidad. Por cierto tenngo una empresa china que CREO que no tienes en el radar. Además estoy prevenido para cuando venga la ostia inmobiliaria en china comprar asia standard hotel


----------



## Fenici0 (2 Ene 2022)

Feliz año 2022 a todos. Toca actualizar mi cartera para el año 2021. Un año magnífico en inversión que dudo bastante que se repita.

Rentabilidad 2021 TWR: 74.47%
Rentabilidad 2021 MWR: 76.68%
Rentabilidad desde octubre de 2019 TWR: 40.30%
Rentabilidad desde octubre de 2019 MWR: 89.45%



Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraPorcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD8,8#N/A2789624531,6029288%--22,64%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6662,55858,969188--5,41%LiquidezLiquidez01,00EUR1#N/A000,00%0,00%Ring Energy IncREI126001,34USD2,280,442872825263,2595670,15%30,80%23,32%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36802,23AUD2,450,4190165761,3907969,87%7,02%5,32%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,320,76121447760,24066450,68%9,46%7,16%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP4,1-0,492197626150,39535104,61%31,88%24,14%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD22,26-2,0222261957,53327-15,52%2,39%1,81%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD13,661,861366951,69181943,02%1,16%0,88%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD40,961,012662,42341,30124816,20%2,85%2,16%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD5,46-1,835492267,876657-10,78%2,76%2,09%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD3,50,8638503385,6707548,31%4,13%3,12%Sprott Physical Uranium TrustU.UN8517,57CAD13,930,361184,05824,9273051-20,73%1,01%0,76%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK54,653,813279,951290,415067-36,89%1,57%1,19%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM18523,73USD25,092,874641,654081,8438025,73%4,98%3,77%

Opciones abiertas:


REI 21JAN22 2.5 P-20​100​0.25126522​-502.53​​​​​REI 18MAR22 2.5 P-40​100​0.4432642​-1,773.06​​​​





Valor acciones sin Aptera: 82035€
Valor acciones Con Aptera: 108344€
Deuda con mi madre: 19000€
NAV sin Aptera: 66035€
NAV con Aptera: 92344€

*RENDIMIENTO*


A pesar del pedazo año que he tenido, tuve un pico de rentabilidad de +100% durante septiembre-octubre por culpa de una de mis primeras posiciones, Ring Energy, que actualmente cotiza a 0.2 NAV aproximadamente, la cual pierde 2/3 de sus hedges esta semana, liberando 2/3 de su producción a spot y los cuales estaban lastrando el beneficio. Espero que catalice para marzo. La mitad de mi rentabilidad este año se la debo a Ring Energy y la otra mitad a Kistos (y por tanto a Momentum y a Pochoclo, que me insistió en que la echase un ojo ante mis negativas por no tener tiempo). Entre Kistos y REI sumo aproximadamente 23000€ de PyG no realizadas, que con el panorama energético en occidente obviamente no voy a vender a no ser que se disparen por encima de mi precio objetivo.



El pico de rentabilidad es algo que me ha sido fácil de gestionar debido a la convicción de cartera, las caídas no duelen porque piense que sea capital perdido. Las molestias psicológicas que he sentido es porque es rentabilidad que pierdo (la rentabilidad depende de dos factores, la revalorización y del tiempo en el que se haga). Es difícil de explicar, pero me jode bastante que el mercado no despierte ya y se de cuenta de lo que valen realmente esas acciones que por contra está lastrando mi rentabilidad. Duermo perfectamente por las noches y creo que es algo que alguien que no tenga convicción (por haber hecho la diligencia debida) podría soportar. Me castigo bastante porque cuando tuve el pico de rentabilidad me plante vender REI porque conozco su volatilidad y sabía que podía caer un -50% si bien no lo hice porque hubiese suponido vender a 0.4 NAV, haber pagado prácticamente un 10% de mi cartera en impuestos y porque no tengo la bolita de cristal... finalmente opté por no pagar impuestos y por tanto holdear, comiéndome un -50% en esa posición (la más grande de la cartera). Otra cosa que me afecta psicológicamente es tener un rendimiento peor que el de otros aunque el mio haya sido muy bueno. Supongo que nunca estaré contento con esto y que no me vale solo con batir al mercado, si no con estar en un percentil decente año tras año (lo cual es un putadón porque no es fácil)



En cuanto al resto de posiciones estoy bastante contento aunque alguna nos hayan tenido buen rendimiento:

A2M: Creo que va a ser un turnaround del COVID para cuando reabran el canal daigou y del cual dependen casi la mitad de sus ingresos. el canal daigou es básicamente una forma en la que los chinos compran productos en el extranjero que en China no están disponibles mediante un agente de compras. Si los desplazamientos están restringidos los agentes de compra también lo están y por tanto el revenue de A2M. Espero que el problema sea temporal y los chinos vuelvan a comprar en el canal daigou. Su función es exponerme a China (que no llevo nada) y tener algo de "growth" que llevo poco.

ADT: Exposición a metales preciosos. Tesis más que conocida por todos. Value. 

ARC: Negocio sencillo. Fotocopias, venta de impresoras y un negocio en la nube que lo llevan ingenieros indios. Se dedican a generar mucha caja y veremos que van a hacer este año cuando les empiece a sobrar, ya que el negocio es algo mal y no tiene sentido reinvertir mucho en el. Aguantaré si retribuyen al accionista, si no lo hacen o alcanza mi precio objetivo, venderé. Value. 

BETS.B: Empresa sueca de apuestas. Ha tenido un problema con el regulador holandés (el y más operadores como Leovegas) y se han quedado sin licencia por la nueva regulación hasta verano de 2022. -40% se ha comido en relación con una pérdida del revenue y está actualmente, descontando ese revenue a un EV/Net earnings = 9.53 . Otra cosa a vigilar es que el CEO, Lindwall, que heredó la empresa de su padre y la ha dirigido fenomenalmente va a retirarse y están buscando un nuevo CEO. Tiene un 1.2% de acciones y un 6% de los votos. Hay más accionistas mayortiarios, dos familias con un 10% de las acciones cada una. La sigo manteniendo en cartera hasta verano del 2022 y la considero growth.

ENVA: Sigue a PER 2-3. A seguir esperando un re-rating (aunque dudo que ocurra porque prestan a personas y empresas sub-prime) o que siga creciendo. Usura muy barata en USA y que crece bastante. Puede ser tanto growth como value.

HEAR: La tesis era surfear la ola de las navidades y las consolas de nueva generación. Esto se ha visto afectado por la crisis de los microchips, se esperan buenos resultados para el Q1 de 2022 pero no tan buenos como yo esperaba en un inicio, así que voy a esperar a esa fecha con la idea de que se revalorice esos días y vender. Growth.

Kistos: Hold. Da igual cuando lo leas. Value

NMM: A seguir surfeando la ola de los rates por la saturación de astilleros hasta 2023. Revisaré esta idea el año que viene por estas fechas en función de como estén los astilleros. Value. 

U.UN: Un claro error de inversión. Me deje llevar por la ola de Sprott y que hiciese subir el precio spot del Uranio, cosa que no ha sido así. Seguramente venda en el Q1 junto con Hear. Lo que más me gusta es que está bastante descorrelacionada con el resto de posiciones

WAF: Mi exposición al oro en cartera. Sigue barata y me gusta mucho la idea de tener exposición al oro porque se descorrelaciona bastante con el resto de posiciones.

Y: Paginas amarillas. Si el magnament fuese algo espabilado cambiaría ya el nombre de la compañia para favorecer un re-rating. Sigue extremadamente barata (y perdiendo revenue). Posición parecida a ARC en la que será decisiva como invierten el FCF (que generan bastante). Este año ya tuvieron caja neta. Si no retribuyen al accionista venderé.


En cuanto a la cartera, para mi lo idea sería tener entre 8-10 posiciones lo más descorrelacionado posible entre ellas. Creo que llevo poco growth y trataré de aumentar algo de ello (siempre growth limpito). También me gustaría tomar posiciones en alguna empresa de calidad turística (¿Nagacorp?) porque creo que el fin de la pandemia está aquí gracias a Omicron. Voy a intentar también desconcentrar algo de USA y comprar algo en Japón y Europa y, en menor medida, China.

*OPCIONES

*

Pues como veis soy un maestro con las opciones, siendo el único imbécil que ha perdido dinero con NMM. En general, estoy contento con las opciones porque los 2426€ perdidos con BSM y los 166.79€ de CCL fueron unas calls compradas en 2020 (lección aprendida) que cerré en enero de 2021 por temas fiscales, sin contar esas opciones hubiese ganado 850€, lo cual no está mal. Principalmente me dedico a vender puts y calls (vendiendo calls cubiertas de ARC hice la mejor operación de todas) y alguna de las puts vendidas me las han ejecutado (REI 19 de noviembre) lo cual ha provocado que mi precio medio de REI se incremente y me cuente esas puts como pérdidas. Otro acierto que tuve fue vender puts para diciembre de REI en uno de los DIPs que me ha salvado bastante el año. Actualmente tengo un par de puts vendidas de REI de forma similar.
Aquí como cagada podría decirse que fue no vender calls de REI aprovechando su volatilidad cuando estaba a 4$, cosa que se me planteó por la cabeza (junto con vender). En este caso opté por no hacerlo porque sería vender opciones a NAV 0.4 y es algo que decidí hacer solo cuando llegue a mi precio objetivo. Tampoco es una cagada 100% porque no tengo la bolita de cristal.

*OPERACIONES


*

Mi principal error de inversión fue CD Project. Proyecté bastante bien las ventas de Cyberbug 2077 y me daba un PER normalizado algo elevado. Debí haber salido cuando vi ese PER y tuve ocasión. La espero más abajo.

FUBO, GME y SNDL fueron intentos de hacer Paco Trading de mi grupo de telegram de confianza que no se volverán a repetir (me consta que el resto de usuarios hicieron pasta, pero yo no estoy preparado porque no tengo convicción).

Entre los errores con las opciones y los errores de trading casi suman 3K, que es el precio de ser bobo. 


*Que espero de 2022*

Pues la verdad, espero poder controlar mis impulsos (que aunque creo que lo he hecho bastante bien he perdido casi 3K por ellos) y no repetir más veces mis errores. 

En cuanto a deseos, me gustaría ser capaz de batir al mercado en un buen percentil (aunque entiendo lo difícil e improbable que es). 


Feliz 2022 y que este os traiga buenas rentabilidades!!


----------



## Fenici0 (11 Ene 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Mis operaciones de ayer:
> SOLD 40 REI Mar18'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.45
> 
> SOLD 20 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.25



BOUGHT 15 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.05

Me quedan 5 puts por cerrar pero no tengo liquidez en dólares, las voy a dejar que camelen porque no me queda otra, pero por mi cerraría. Tanto NMM como REI son bastante manipuladas en las semanas de vencimiento


----------



## Fenici0 (24 Ene 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Mis operaciones de ayer:
> SOLD 40 REI Mar18'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.45
> 
> SOLD 20 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.25





Fenici0 dijo:


> BOUGHT 15 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.05
> 
> Me quedan 5 puts por cerrar pero no tengo liquidez en dólares, las voy a dejar que camelen porque no me queda otra, pero por mi cerraría. Tanto NMM como REI son bastante manipuladas en las semanas de vencimiento



Me quedaban 5 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.25 las cuales expiraron el viernes sin que me ejecutasen (por los pelos)


----------



## Fenici0 (24 Feb 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Me quedaban 5 REI Jan21'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.25 las cuales expiraron el viernes sin que me ejecutasen (por los pelos)



Llevo sin actualizar desde febrero porque estoy bastante liado. Quería actualizar para que no parezca que tengo esto abandonado. No he hecho ninguna operación desde el anterior mensaje. 

Tengo que hacer el 720 también, me lo dejo por aquí a modo de recordatorio. 

En cuanto a la rentabilidad YTD estoy en -0% y lo pongo en negativo porque llevo perdidos 33€ en estos momentos. 

Hoy es un día triste, tenemos un conflicto en Europa. 

Yo de momento sigo cómodo con mi cartera bastante concentrada en energía.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Fenici0 (27 Feb 2022)

Actualización de cartera a 27/02/2022



Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraPorcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD9,2#N/A2916425871,384489%--22,84%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6965,3409096178,95392--5,45%LiquidezLiquidez01,00EUR1#N/A000,00%0,00%Ring Energy IncREI126001,34USD2,99-0,663767433420,6054123,13%38,52%29,50%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36802,23AUD2,13-1,397838,45026,54958-4,48%5,79%4,44%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,07-3,1898446312,68550622,15%7,28%5,57%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP3,67-5,919671,223396,5185883,15%26,97%20,65%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD24,231,9424232149,4433-8,05%2,48%1,90%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD13,91,311390970,2639244,83%1,12%0,86%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD41,162,292675,42373,3473416,77%2,74%2,10%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD5,41,1235102250,866124-11,76%2,59%1,99%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD3,21-0,3135313132,350136,02%3,61%2,77%Sprott Physical Uranium TrustU.UN8517,57CAD15,837,321345,55939,2364194-9,92%1,08%0,83%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK54,65-0,0913279,951254,260625-36,89%1,45%1,11%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM18523,73USD33,678,46228,955525,70154541,89%6,37%4,88%

Rentabilidad YTD TWR: 8.27%
Rentabilidad YTD MWR: 8.27% (misma rentabilidad porque no he añadido ni sacado dinero del broker)
Valor acciones sin Aptera: 86751€
Valor acciones Con Aptera: 113276€
Deuda con mi madre: 18500€
NAV sin Aptera: 69551€
NAV con Aptera: 96076€

En principio no ha habido grandes variaciones en mi cartera, todas las operaciones que he hecho u opciones que me han vencido lo he dejado por aquí. Me faltan unas opciones de REI por vencer en dos semanas que está en unos mensajes más atrás y que citaré cuando me venzan.

Respecto a la cartera me sorprende lo mal que me se han comportado Adriatic y WAF. No tiene ningún tipo de sentido las cotizaciones que tienen. Que pena no tener liquidez para ampliar. HEAR tampoco creo que tenga mucho sentido como ha caído. Empresa sana, en principio a un buen PER de 15 aprox y creciendo en ventas. Se ha visto algo afectada por la crisis de chips ya que no se han vendido tantas consolas de nueva generación como se esperaba. Betsson y A2M es normal porque están sufriendo problemas temporales y hasta que no se resuelvan, no van a verse reflejado en la cotización.

Mi gran esperanza para la rentabilidad de 2022 es REI ya que tiene una producción de 9000 barriles y durante 2021 han estado hedgeados a precios bastante bajos por imposiciones del banco. Desde el 1 de enero de esos 9000 barriles hemos liberado 6000 de hedges y los otros 3000 están hedgeados a 46$. Recientemente han hedgeado 1000 barriles a 85$, así que, nos queda 5000 barriles sin hedgear. A mayores están con el programa de drilling que en principio parece que va bastante bien y está mejorando los resultados esperados.

En el radar tengo unas cuantas empresas polacas, alguna japonesa, Kaspi y FB, pero creo que hasta que REI no se acerque a cotizar cerca de 1 NAV no voy a rotar nada. 

Respecto a Aptera creo que se les ha pasado el tren del momentum de cuando salió Rivian y Lucid Motors. Entré en buen momento y más o menos calculó que entre a un PER 6 lo que creo que es un precio justo para un negocio malo como es el de la automoción.

Veremos que pasa en 2022 porque tengo bastante ilusión, espero no tener que citarme en el futuro llamando iluso.


----------



## Fenici0 (6 Mar 2022)

Bueno, voy a intentar actualizar al menos una vez por mes y que sea a primero de mes. Estos dos meses he andado liado con exámenes bastante importantes, ya están acabados.



Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en cartera
sin apteraPorcentaje en cartera
con apteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD9,2#N/A2916426698,6212692%--21,10%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6965,3409096376,525815--5,04%LiquidezLiquidez01,00EUR1#N/A000,00%0,00%Ring Energy IncREI126001,34USD3,644586441986,88676171,64%42,51%33,19%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36802,23AUD2,289,88390,45655,4652162,24%5,73%4,47%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,130,89103967007,3198429,00%7,09%5,54%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP3,9555-1,1121201,4825654,0028197,40%25,97%20,28%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD18,59-6,5418591701,849435-29,45%1,72%1,35%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD13,420,151342965,04774171,21%0,98%0,76%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD38,88-1,572527,22313,56314810,30%2,34%1,83%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD5,38-0,5534972357,11788-12,09%2,39%1,86%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD3,64-1,0940043665,5218654,24%3,71%2,90%Sprott Physical Uranium TrustU.UN8517,57CAD16,31-0,061386,35996,9403403-7,19%1,01%0,79%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK50,5-3,912271,51140,033768-41,69%1,15%0,90%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM18523,73USD31,45-2,245818,255326,40423632,53%5,39%4,21%

Rentabilidad YTD TWR: 23.62%
Rentabilidad YTD MWR: 23.62% (misma rentabilidad porque no he añadido ni sacado dinero del bróker)
Valor acciones sin Aptera: 98742€
Valor acciones Con Aptera: 126485€
Deuda con mi madre: 18000€
NAV sin Aptera: 82042€
NAV con Aptera: 109785€ 

Pues la verdad que llevo unos días de verde constante, quizás sea de las mejores semanas como inversor (en octubre tuve algo parecido). Todo por culpa de tener una cartera prácticamente concentrada en energía.

Sorprendente las tortas de Turtle y Betsson, aunque el cuerpo de momento, no me pide ampliar porque quiero diversificar algo más a Europa y Asia.

Tengo ganas de podar REI, pero hasta que no llegue a cotizar cerca de NAV, no lo voy a hacer. Las ganas son más psicológicas que otra cosa, porque en octubre tras el subidón me pegue una buena ostia. Me dan ganas de vender calls, para cubrir la próxima caida... pero existe un claro riesgo de squeeze en REI con 24% de shorts y creo que se va a materializar en la próxima earnings call porque van a dar unos muy buenos resultados por la diferencia de valoración en las reservas por el cambio del pricing por el regulador en las reservas.

También me ha sorprendido ARC y Yellow Pages, han aguantado bastante bien, parecen estar poco correlacionadas con el mercado.

Respecto a la subida, estoy bastante "apático" no sé si es una fase de negación, o que, pero tanto las subidas como las bajadas me dan bastante igual... Es como que tengo una convicción muy grande en el core de la cartera y sólo tengo que dejar pasar el tiempo para que se ajuste a precio de mercado y me da igual lo que ocurra por el camino. Veremos si esto no es un arma de doble filo.

Suerte a todos. Nos leemos en un mes.


----------



## Fenici0 (10 Mar 2022)

Vendido todo el uranio. Llevo mucha energía, me falta convicción en la tesis y quiero ir acumulando algo de liquidez. Además creo que a corto plazo había hecho una mala entrada. 

SOLD 85 U.UN TSE @19 

Un 8.3% de rentabilidad con esta operación. Not bad.


----------



## Fenici0 (10 Mar 2022)

Así queda mi cartera a fecha de hoy.





Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraPorcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD9,2#N/A2916426536,1777891%--20,69%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6965,3409096337,728866--4,94%LiquidezLiquidez13101,00EUR1#N/A131013101,29%1,02%Ring Energy IncREI126001,34USD3,67-0,814624242075,36459173,88%41,53%32,81%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36802,23AUD2,1707985,65346,365117-2,69%5,28%4,17%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,270116847822,44665844,98%7,72%6,10%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP4,256,252278027126,58079112,10%26,77%21,15%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD19,422,0519421767,01609-26,30%1,74%1,38%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD12,8-2,291280912,0512-3,46%0,90%0,71%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD32,6-6,6221191928,067505-7,52%1,90%1,50%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD5,3903503,52345,595846-11,93%2,32%1,83%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD3,52,6438503503,0957548,31%3,46%2,73%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK53,80,5613073,41227,105491-37,88%1,21%0,96%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM18523,73USD35,371,76543,455953,85243849,05%5,88%4,64%


----------



## Fenici0 (2 Abr 2022)

Toca actualización de cartera de este mes.

Antes de la cartera quiero citar este mensaje porque el día 18 de marzo vencieron estas puts vendidas y se me olvidó citar el día 18 de marzo ese vencimiento. El precio cerró por encima de 2.5$ que era el strike así que me quedé con la prima entera. 



Fenici0 dijo:


> Mis operaciones de ayer:
> SOLD 40 REI Mar18'22 2.5 PUT @ 0.45



Cartera a 02/04/2022


Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD9,2#N/A2916426396,336491%--Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6965,3409096304,330057--LiquidezLiquidez13101,00EUR1#N/A131013101,23%Ring Energy IncREI126001,34USD3,953,44977045046,827194,78%42,14%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36772,23AUD2,49-1,979155,736220,34894311,66%5,82%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,250115007813,0321542,69%7,31%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP4,381,8623476,827866,78527118,58%26,07%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD21,511,0321511946,8701-18,37%1,82%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD13,260,151326958,99330020,01%0,90%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD38,922,52529,82289,7219810,41%2,14%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD5,2-0,3833802296,352058-15,03%2,15%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD3,86-1,0342463843,054663,56%3,60%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK58,482,1514210,641372,044935-32,47%1,28%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM18523,73USD35,410,686550,855929,17433549,22%5,55%


Valor acciones sin Aptera: 106922€
Valor acciones Con Aptera: 133694€ 
Deuda con mi madre: 17500€
NAV sin Aptera: 91532€
NAV con Aptera: 118304€ 

Básicamente este mes lo que ha habido ha sido una apreciación muy grande REI por la subida del WTI por la guerra en Ucrania. Aún con la bajada del WTI estos días las petroleras han aguantado bastante bien esta caída. De momento creo que no voy a tocar nada de la cartera por varios motivos:

1) Creo que es una buena cobertura frente el peor escenario económico posible (estanflación)
2) La mayoría de mis posiciones están bastante infravaloradas.

Las únicas acciones que me planteo tocar son HEAR y Betsson. 
-HEAR la está tirando abajo el Hedge Fund corto de Donerail porque quiere oparla barata (ya lo intentó en verano). Además, la directiva está diversficando muy bien el portfolio de productos y recientemente han sacado una línea de auriculares para móviles (estilo Earpods). Esto de nota un posible cambio de una empresa cíclica a algo menos cíclica. Los problemas de suministro con los chips en las consolas también va a conseguir que esa ciclicidad sea menor. No espero grandes crecimientos a corto plazo, pero creo que los márgenes pueden verse reducidos por la inflación y teniendo en cuenta que estos rondan el 5%, es posible que sufra en los próximos meses. No la venderé por menos de lo que entré (hola sesgo de ancla)

-Betsson. Se vio afectada por el problema temporal con el regulador holandés pero para verano debería solventarse. Más o menos corrigió lo mismo que deberían corregir los beneficios. Si no existen problemas políticos debería subir lo mismo que ha caído (si el mercado se comporta igual que con la caída). He de estudiar el comportamiento de esta empresa en época de crisis, pero no se como puede comportarse en una posible estanflación.


----------



## Fenici0 (2 Abr 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Toca actualización de cartera de este mes.
> 
> Antes de la cartera quiero citar este mensaje porque el día 18 de marzo vencieron estas puts vendidas y se me olvidó citar el día 18 de marzo ese vencimiento. El precio cerró por encima de 2.5$ que era el strike así que me quedé con la prima entera.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidaba, rentabilidad YTD TWR 33.76%


----------



## Fenici0 (11 Abr 2022)

SOLD 1 NMM May20'22 30 PUT @ 2


----------



## Fenici0 (11 Abr 2022)

SOLD 5 REI May20'22 3.5 PUT @ 0.4


----------



## Fenici0 (6 May 2022)

Cartera a 06/05/2022

Nombre empresa / TickerTickerNºAccionesPrecio medio de compra en moneda de cotizaciónDivisa cotizaciónCotizaciónVariación Diaria en %Valor mercado en moneda localvalor de mercado en €Pérdida o Ganancia en %Porcentaje en carteraPorcentaje en carteraAPTERAAptera31703.8USD9,2#N/A2916427559,9895%--18,79%Aptera we funderApteraUSD#N/A6965,3409096582,247159--4,49%LiquidezLiquidez13401,00EUR1#N/A134013401,13%0,91%Ring Energy IncREI126001,34USD4,9506237058939,65269,40%49,84%40,18%Adriatic Metals PLC CHESSASX:ADT36772,23AUD2,39-1,658788,035901,6437297,17%4,99%4,02%West African Resources LtdWAF92000,88AUD1,28-6,23117767908,22932546,12%6,69%5,39%Kistos PLCKIST53602,00GBP4,25-1,162278026595,65112,10%22,49%18,13%Turtle Beach CorpHEAR10026,35USD14,81-19,914811399,545-43,80%1,18%0,95%Yellow Pages LtdTSE:Y10013,26CAD14,08014081037,2646596,19%0,88%0,71%Enova International IncENVA6535,25USD34,69-8,492254,852130,83325-1,59%1,80%1,45%A2 Milk Company LtdA2M6506,12AUD4,21-1,172736,51837,70971-31,21%1,55%1,25%ARC Document Solutions IncARC11002,36USD3,81-1,841913960,49561,44%3,35%2,70%Sprott Physical Uranium TrustU.UN017,57CAD16,31000-7,19%0,00%0,00%Betsson ABBETS-B24386,60SEK64,720,4315726,961503,868611-25,27%1,27%1,03%Navios Maritime Partners L.P.NMM18523,73USD32,68-0,346045,85713,28137,72%4,83%3,89%

Valor acciones sin Aptera: 118283€ (Aunque ahora mismo el Interactive Broker me marca 119500)
Valor acciones Con Aptera: 146712€
Deuda con mi madre: 17000€
NAV sin Aptera: 102083€
NAV con Aptera: 130512€
Rentabilidad TWR y MWR YTD = 49.65% (cogiendo como NAV 119500 de IB)

Mes bastante bueno en cuanto rentabilidad pero me ha hecho darme cuenta de lo que es la suerte o la habilidad para concentrar en aquellas empresas con más convicción. 

*Hechos relevantes del mes.

HEAR*
Ayer presentó resultados HEAR y ha caído un 20% en un día. Existe un problema de un fondo activista "Donerail". Este fondo intentó opar la compañia el año pasado por 34$, rechazando el Board la propuesta al no presentar una oferta "seria" de financiación. Durante estos meses se han dedicado a realizar acusaciones y filtrar noticias, todo ello parece ser que tiene el fin de opar la compañía más barata (a pesar de que son uno de los máximos accionistas, tienen un 10% de la compañía). Los resultados de la compañía han sido bastante malos, aducen problemas de la cadena de suministro, crisis en la cadena de suministro de las consolas y que se compararon con su mejor trimestre de la historia. Como aspectos positivos han manifestado que creen que pueden igualar los beneficios y ventas del año pasado por sus nuevos productos (auriculares para móviles, micrófonos, auriculares para ordenador etc) que son menos cíclicos. Esta es la parte que más me gusta de la compañía, si consiguen establecer su imagen de marca en otros sectores menos cíclicos, el mercado está cometiendo un gran error. Creo que los ejecutivos han sido bastante optimistas con el guidance. Yo de momento voy a aguantar mi posición hasta final de año. Si cumplen guidance y sigue a estos múltiplos, ampliaré. En mi opinión, esta directiva lo ha estado haciendo bien ampliando las líneas de negocio y adquiriendo empresas para diversificar portfolio hacia sectores menos cíclicos, pero este guidance tan optimista puede ser su sentencia de muerte o la de Donerail

*BETSSON*
Muy buen Q1. Crecen a triple dígito en Latino América, han empezado su expansión en USA que es el mercado más grande y en Colorado están montando tiendas de apuestas a modos de showroom para enseñar sus servicios B2B a otras empresas. No me esperaba para nada esta barbaridad de resultados, esperaba que su revenue se viniese abajo por el problema temporal de la pérdida de la licencia holandesa por cambios en la regulación hasta verano que era una de sus principales fuente de ingresos junto con el mercado nórdico. Gracias al crecimiento de América Latina han conseguido compensar este resultado. Este crecimiento de triple dígito veremos si se sostiene en el tiempo, cosa que dudo, pero la empresa debido el volumen de trabajo ha decidido montar un hub en Buenos Aires y seguir expandiéndose en América Latina. 

*WAF*
Han fallado en el revenue por problemas en la mina. No parecen graves. Hay bastante opcionabilidad positiva pero empezaré a vender en un rango 1.7 a 2 AUD por que los AISC están aumentando cada vez más. La mantengo porque pensaba que se iba a revalorizar el oro por la inflación, pero empieza a estar en precio si el oro no está alcista. 

Me faltan algunos resultados por mirarme de las empresas en cartera pero he estado la semana pasada de viaje y no he podido mirar todos los resultados.


----------



## Fenici0 (6 May 2022)

SOLD 3 HEAR Jul15'22 12 PUT @ 0.9


----------



## Fenici0 (10 May 2022)

SOLD 5 ARC Ago19'22 5 CALL @ 0.1


----------



## Fenici0 (10 May 2022)

BOUGHT 30 REI May20'22 4 CALL @ 0.5


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 May 2022)

Hola fenicio


----------



## Fenici0 (11 May 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> BOUGHT 30 REI May20'22 4 CALL @ 0.5



Vendidas a 0.55$



TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Hola fenicio



Te quiero


----------



## Fenici0 (11 May 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> Vendidas a 0.55$



SOLD 30 REI May20'22 4 CALL @ 0.55 

Este precio de venta con lo próximo que está el strike no tiene ningún tipo de sentido. Vaya suerte he tenido


----------



## Fenici0 (18 May 2022)

Fenici0 dijo:


> SOLD 1 NMM May20'22 30 PUT @ 2



BOUGHT 1 NMM May20'22 30 PUT @ 1.65


----------



## Hamtel (18 May 2022)

Muy interesante. Gracias por compartir


----------



## Fenici0 (18 May 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Muy interesante. Gracias por compartir



A tí por pasarte por aquí


----------

